# Glen Beck



## WillowTree

Today.. 5PM... "You Are NOt Alone."   Should be good..


----------



## wimpy77

anybody who watches beck is as crazy as he is. that guy is a complete dumbass, the only person i watch on fox news atm is o'reilly.


----------



## WillowTree

wimpy77 said:


> anybody who watches beck is as crazy as he is. that guy is a complete dumbass, the only person i watch on fox news atm is o'reilly.






well honey,, call me crazy!


----------



## johnrocks

Beck seems to be coming around, now if he will just stop cheerleading the liberal foreign policy, he'd be the best on TV.


----------



## WillowTree

The 9-12 Project.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

johnrocks said:


> Beck seems to be coming around, now if he will just stop cheerleading the liberal foreign policy, he'd be the best on TV.



He says some good things, but I notice he only says "I'm a Libertarian..." right before he praises some kind of government control.


----------



## johnrocks

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck seems to be coming around, now if he will just stop cheerleading the liberal foreign policy, he'd be the best on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says some good things, but I notice he only says "I'm a Libertarian..." right before he praises some kind of government control.
Click to expand...


lol, yeah I've noticed that over the past year or so.


----------



## Foxfyre

I'm still on the fence re Glenn Beck.  His scholarship seems to be pretty good, he's funny, he's smart, he's willing to tell it like it is, and that makes him fun to watch or listen to.   But when he gets on one of his screeds about the total destruction of the economy and the demise of the Republic, he sounds a bit extreme.

He was so stifled (and buried) on CNN, that he didn't really have much chance to be himself.   He hasn't been with Fox all that long, so I'll just keep tuning in once in awhile and enjoy his guest appearances on some of the other shows.   He'll either win me over or he won't.

(P.S.  Libertarians, especially the more conservative ones, aren't opposed to necessary laws to prevent our doing violence to each other.  Libertarianism isn't synonymous with anarchy.)


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Foxfyre said:


> I'm still on the fence re Glenn Beck.  His scholarship seems to be pretty good, he's funny, he's smart, he's willing to tell it like it is, and that makes him fun to watch or listen to.   But when he gets on one of his screeds about the total destruction of the economy and the demise of the Republic, he sounds a bit extreme.
> 
> He was so stifled (and buried) on CNN, that he didn't really have much chance to be himself.   He hasn't been with Fox all that long, so I'll just keep tuning in once in awhile and enjoy his guest appearances on some of the other shows.   He'll either win me over or he won't.
> 
> (P.S.  Libertarians, especially the more conservative ones, aren't opposed to necessary laws to prevent our doing violence to each other.  Libertarianism isn't synonymous with anarchy.)



No, we're not opposed to laws preventing violence, and we're certainly not all anarchists.  But we do advocate that the government needs to get out of the business of regulating activities that do no harm to anybody else, such as smoking weed.  After claiming he was a Libertarian, Glenn Beck went on to mock a guest he had on that was talking about the benefits of legalizing marijuana.  He's better than some in the media, but he's definitely not a Libertarian.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on the fence re Glenn Beck.  His scholarship seems to be pretty good, he's funny, he's smart, he's willing to tell it like it is, and that makes him fun to watch or listen to.   But when he gets on one of his screeds about the total destruction of the economy and the demise of the Republic, he sounds a bit extreme.
> 
> He was so stifled (and buried) on CNN, that he didn't really have much chance to be himself.   He hasn't been with Fox all that long, so I'll just keep tuning in once in awhile and enjoy his guest appearances on some of the other shows.   He'll either win me over or he won't.
> 
> (P.S.  Libertarians, especially the more conservative ones, aren't opposed to necessary laws to prevent our doing violence to each other.  Libertarianism isn't synonymous with anarchy.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we're not opposed to laws preventing violence, and we're certainly not all anarchists.  But we do advocate that the government needs to get out of the business of regulating activities that do no harm to anybody else, such as smoking weed.  After claiming he was a Libertarian, Glenn Beck went on to mock a guest he had on that was talking about the benefits of legalizing marijuana.  He's better than some in the media, but he's definitely not a Libertarian.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't think all Democrats walk in lockstep with each other; I don't think all Republicans walk in lockstep with each other; and I don't expect all Libertarians to agree with me on every issue or point and i do consider myself more libertarian (little "L") than anything else.  I would have to see a lot more evidence that legalizing pot would be an overall positive thing before agreeing that it should be legalized.  The reason is that say alcohol clears the system within a specified number of hours making it simple to determine if a person is impaired by alcohol should it be necessary to know that.   Marijuana stays in the system for up to 30 days or so making it extremely difficult to establish a deifnitive test to determine if a person is impaired.

So.......IF.....those who want to use marijuane legally are willing to turn in their drivers' licenses and refrain from using any dangerous tools or equipment of any kind, then I would agree to go ahead and legalize it.

For now, my guideline on that is the fact that most recovering addicts don't want any kind of recreational drugs legalized.  That's good enough for me for now.


----------



## midcan5

The other day I am cleaning up my library and came across Gordon Allport's 'The Nature of Prejudice,' while some of the terms are dated, it is over 50 years old, Glenn Beck can be found on many pages. The narrow minded moralism, the good-bad thinking, the certainty, the groupthink, and externalization that Beck demonstrates is clearly an example of the prejudiced mind/person. He is the personification of the agitator demagogue, a person who does not think deeply but quickly categorizes. Sad person, and sadder still he has a voice on a major TV network. 

For any (conservative) wingnuts with an open mind I suggest. I realize that is an oxymoron. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Prejudice-25th-Anniversary/dp/0201001799/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237309276&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: The Nature Of Prejudice: 25th Anniversary Edition: Gordon W. Allport: Books[/ame]



TV Blowhard Barks at Iran: Let&rsquo;s Hold CNN Accountable
The Mad Corporate World of Glenn Beck | CommonDreams.org


----------



## Foxfyre

Group think?   Not even close when it comes to Beck.  Narrow minded moralism?   Nope, he's far too libertarian for that.   Good-bad thinking, I'll give you.  People of conviction can identify good and bad and know the difference between the two.  Not sure what you mean by externilization unless it is practical application which I think must be the standard test in order for all critical thinking to be valid.  Prejudiced?   I haven't seen that much in Glenn Beck though I certainly have seen a lot of it in some who presume to judge him.

What is your criteria for the kind of person worthy to have a voice on national television or radio?


----------



## Truthmatters

More nutbags for the right to follow blindly , just great.

The man is a loser.


----------



## driveby

And Randi Rhodes ? .....


----------



## Truthmatters

&#8220;Why do we have these weapons? Why have we developed these weapons if we're afraid to use them? And I got news for you: I'm afraid to use them because I know exactly what would happen. Everybody would come out of the woodwork saying how horrible we are and we're despicable human beings and now we're using nuclear weapons. I think we need to change the name of the weapon. I think we just need to come up with some sort of politically correct name. Something, I don't know -- this isn't it, but like a butterfly bomb. Aw, look, it's like a little butterfly. We could paint it all psychedelic colors; everybody in San Francisco would be like, "Aw, ain't that like a little butterfly?" Vaporization. I think we'd have a better chance of dropping it. &#8221;


http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Glenn_Beck#Glenn_Beck_on_stopping_WW3

A glen beck quote.

I have never listened to Randi Roads


----------



## WillowTree

Glen Beck is going to have a program today about the FM and FM debacle.. I won't miss it.


----------



## midcan5

Foxfyre said:


> Group think?   Not even close when it comes to Beck.  Narrow minded moralism?   Nope, he's far too libertarian for that.



Groupthink, have you ever seen Beck with someone he agrees with, watch his Palin interview. His appearance is weird when a fellow wingnut joins him as he is constantly oh and ahhing. A devoted audience for a commentator who talks as he does is groupthink, as most people could not tolerate his simplistic imbecility. Groups believe things and what Beck says is hard for most (I hope) just to listen to. 

Can you seriously listen to this piece and consider the man balanced. 'Muscle' 'attacking' 'information changes' huh? 'Socialist indoctrination' come on, this is plain stupid and calling it something else defies the definition of stupid. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKy3F6I-QII]YouTube - Glenn Beck on Bill O'Reilly[/ame]

Good to see others see him as I do.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MazHDsuBWaA]YouTube - Why Does Glenn Beck Hate America?[/ame]

GB hates 911 families

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suc1ZpU2f2I]YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"[/ame]


I also think libertarian is a narrow minded political ideology as it assumes 'freedom' will bring utopia. Really no different than other utopian ideologies in my mind. But that is another discussion.


----------



## Truthmatters

Glen Beck is unstable


----------



## WillowTree

Bullshit! Olberman and Maddow are unstable,,, jeez. oh and don't forget Tweety.


----------



## Truthmatters

Fuck tweety I hate him.

Now go look at Glen Becks life.

Then go look at Olbermans and Maddows life.

Glen Beck is insane.


----------



## Truthmatters

Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Born in Mount Vernon, Washington, Glenn Beck was raised a Roman Catholic. He graduated from Sehome High School in Bellingham, Washington in 1982.

His early life was pitted with tragedies. His mother committed suicide when he was 13. One of his brothers-in-law also committed suicide. Another sibling reportedly had a fatal heart attack.[7]

Beck is a self-described recovering alcoholic. In the aftermath of those three family tragedies, Beck said he used "Dr. Jack Daniels" and marijuana to cope. He and his first wife divorced amid his struggle with substance abuse. Beck cites the help of Alcoholics Anonymous in his sobriety, and he eventually converted to The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints, which teaches against the consumption of alcohol.

Beck has spoken often of his religious beliefs and conversion. "God stalked me!...He had a giant baptismal rifle," Beck said. "I thwarted him. I led people astray as much as I could, but he kept putting Mormons in my way."[8]

By his first marriage, Beck has two teenage daughters, Hannah and Mary, who has cerebral palsy. With his second wife, Tania, he has two children, Raphe (adopted in 2004) and Cheyenne (born 2006).

Beck is left handed.[9].


[edit] Education
Glenn Beck considers himself a "self-educated" man, and he did not graduate from college. He claims that he "spent more time in the parking lot than in class." As he began to recover from alcoholism, he decided he would throw everything he knew out and start from scratch. He began reading by having a book in every room.


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







We know you. You are stuck on stupid!


----------



## Truthmatters

Rachel Maddow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


A graduate of Castro Valley High School in Castro Valley, California, Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[2] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she completed her Doctor of Philosophy degree (styled a DPhil) in political science from the University of Oxford.[3] Her doctoral thesis is titled HIV/AIDS and Health Care Reform in British and American Prisons. She was the first openly gay American to win a Rhodes scholarship.[4][5]


----------



## Truthmatters

Keith Olbermann - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Olbermann was born January 27, 1959, in New York City to Theodore, a commercial architect, and Marie Olbermann, a preschool teacher,[7] and is of German descent.[13] He has one younger sister, Jenna, who was born in 1968.[14] Olbermann grew up in Westchester County, where he was raised as a Unitarian.[15] His parents enrolled him at the Hackley School.[7][9] After graduating from Hackley in 1975, Olbermann attended Cornell University and graduated in 1979 with a B.S. in communications arts.[3]


----------



## Truthmatters

WillowTree said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know you. You are stuck on stupid!
Click to expand...



The man is very unstable and uneducated.


----------



## Truthmatters

Now go look at Limbaugh life


----------



## Foxfyre

midcan5 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group think?   Not even close when it comes to Beck.  Narrow minded moralism?   Nope, he's far too libertarian for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groupthink, have you ever seen Beck with someone he agrees with, watch his Palin interview. His appearance is weird when a fellow wingnut joins him as he is constantly oh and ahhing. A devoted audience for a commentator who talks as he does is groupthink, as most people could not tolerate his simplistic imbecility. Groups believe things and what Beck says is hard for most (I hope) just to listen to.
> 
> Can you seriously listen to this piece and consider the man balanced. 'Muscle' 'attacking' 'information changes' huh? 'Socialist indoctrination' come on, this is plain stupid and calling it something else defies the definition of stupid.
> 
> Good to see others see him as I do.
> 
> GB hates 911 families
> 
> I also think libertarian is a narrow minded political ideology as it assumes 'freedom' will bring utopia. Really no different than other utopian ideologies in my mind. But that is another discussion.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  While I have my own problems with some of Mr. Beck's points of view, is any time anybody agrees with anybody an indication of 'group think'?  Is it impossible for you to analyze a body of information and me to analyze a body of information and come to the same conclusion without it being 'group think'?  On what basis do you assign Glenn Beck's views as 'group think'?

And yes, I can seriously listen to the man and not think him in any way unbalanced.  Extreme in some of his views?  Sure.  In error in some of his conclusions?   Maybe.  But who among us is perfect in our prognostications or 100% accurate in our conclusions about anything?   With a really really good track record, we could turn something like that into a very lucrative avocation at least.

So what does he specifically say that makes you identify it as 'group think' or 'unbalanced'?

Is it his point of view?
Is it his propensity to political incorrectness.  (That's what I like about him best.)
Is it the metaphors or examples that he uses?
Is it the way he expresses himself?
Is it the way he looks?
Is it the distance between his eyes?

What?


----------



## WillowTree

Foxfyre said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group think?   Not even close when it comes to Beck.  Narrow minded moralism?   Nope, he's far too libertarian for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groupthink, have you ever seen Beck with someone he agrees with, watch his Palin interview. His appearance is weird when a fellow wingnut joins him as he is constantly oh and ahhing. A devoted audience for a commentator who talks as he does is groupthink, as most people could not tolerate his simplistic imbecility. Groups believe things and what Beck says is hard for most (I hope) just to listen to.
> 
> Can you seriously listen to this piece and consider the man balanced. 'Muscle' 'attacking' 'information changes' huh? 'Socialist indoctrination' come on, this is plain stupid and calling it something else defies the definition of stupid.
> 
> Good to see others see him as I do.
> 
> GB hates 911 families
> 
> I also think libertarian is a narrow minded political ideology as it assumes 'freedom' will bring utopia. Really no different than other utopian ideologies in my mind. But that is another discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  While I have my own problems with some of Mr. Beck's points of view, is any time anybody agrees with anybody an indication of 'group think'?  Is it impossible for you to analyze a body of information and me to analyze a body of information and come to the same conclusion without it being 'group think'?  On what basis do you assign Glenn Beck's views as 'group think'?
> 
> And yes, I can seriously listen to the man and not think him in any way unbalanced.  Extreme in some of his views?  Sure.  In error in some of his conclusions?   Maybe.  But who among us is perfect in our prognostications or 100% accurate in our conclusions about anything?   With a really really good track record, we could turn something like that into a very lucrative avocation at least.
> 
> So what does he specifically say that makes you identify it as 'group think' or 'unbalanced'?
> 
> Is it his point of view?
> Is it his propensity to political incorrectness.  (That's what I like about him best.)
> Is it the metaphors or examples that he uses?
> Is it the way he expresses himself?
> Is it the way he looks?
> Is it the distance between his eyes?
> 
> *What?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Their daily marching orders from KOS!
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthmatters

that is halrious coming from the people who backed Bush like he was infaliable when the facts were completetly contrary to what he was saying.


----------



## Terry

My husband and I watch GB every day.  I like him, passionate, family oriented, and a shit load of common sense.  Common sense cannot be taught at a college, you have it or you don't.


----------



## Foxfyre

Terry said:


> My husband and I watch GB every day.  I like him, passionate, family oriented, and a shit load of common sense.  Common sense cannot be taught at a college, you have it or you don't.



I don't watch every day but I used to see him every now and then when he was on CNN and I still occasionally catch his show now; more often when he is a guest on O'Reilly or some other program or Coast to Coast or whatever.   Again, I don't always agree with him and I bet you don't either.

But common sense?  Yes.
Extreme?   Oh, maybe a little on an issue or two, and that is mostly for theatrical effect.  
Group think?   Not a chance.   If that was the case, all those more conservative hosts wouldn't have him on as the opposing point of view as much as they do.  
Unbalanced?  No way.
Blindly partisan?   I can't think of ANYBODY prominent in the news that he hasn't criticized about something.
Entertaining, informative, fun?   Yes to all.


----------



## driveby

Truthmatters said:


> Keith Olbermann - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Olbermann was born January 27, 1959, in New York City to Theodore, a commercial architect, and Marie Olbermann, a preschool teacher,[7] and is of German descent.[13] He has one younger sister, Jenna, who was born in 1968.[14] Olbermann grew up in Westchester County, where he was raised as a Unitarian.[15] His parents enrolled him at the Hackley School.[7][9] After graduating from Hackley in 1975, Olbermann attended Cornell University and graduated in 1979 with a B.S. in communications arts.[3]



Gee, how do i get by in life without wikipedia ? ......


----------



## Truthmatters

Foxfyre said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I watch GB every day.  I like him, passionate, family oriented, and a shit load of common sense.  Common sense cannot be taught at a college, you have it or you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch every day but I used to see him every now and then when he was on CNN and I still occasionally catch his show now; more often when he is a guest on O'Reilly or some other program or Coast to Coast or whatever.   Again, I don't always agree with him and I bet you don't either.
> 
> But common sense?  Yes.
> Extreme?   Oh, maybe a little on an issue or two, and that is mostly for theatrical effect.
> Group think?   Not a chance.   If that was the case, all those more conservative hosts wouldn't have him on as the opposing point of view as much as they do.
> Unbalanced?  No way.
> Blindly partisan?   I can't think of ANYBODY prominent in the news that he hasn't criticized about something.
> Entertaining, informative, fun?   Yes to all.
Click to expand...




The mans an insane idiot just like rush


----------



## WillowTree

Go Glen Beck, anybody who can aggravate the shit out of librals is A okay in my book..




btw,, wait til Friday..just wait.


----------



## Truthmatters

Yeah facts and sanity be damned huh?


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> Yeah facts and sanity be damned huh?






your version of facts and sanity?


----------



## driveby

Truthmatters said:


> Yeah facts and sanity be damned huh?



You couldn't pour a fact out of a boot if the instructions were on the heel ......


----------



## Toro

Glen Beck is an amusing guy.  He has a great sense of humor and I don't mind listening to him for entertainment.  

But for intellectual enlightenment?  Well, not so much.


----------



## Truthmatters

"I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out -- is this wrong?" --Clear Channel radio host Glenn Beck


----------



## Paulie

His fake teary breakdown the other day was a bit ridiculous.

The guy makes good points if you're a conservative, but he's no different than any other news personality.  He's a character first and foremost.


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> More nutbags for the right to follow blindly , just great.
> 
> The man is a loser.



Got to love the left's arguments:

He's stupid!
He's a liar!
He's a loser!
He's a nutjob!

Seriously, when you find something substantive to say let me know.


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> "I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out -- is this wrong?" --Clear Channel radio host Glenn Beck




Hes an unstable media whore.


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> The man is very unstable and uneducated.



By unstable, you mean met and overcome alot of challenges in life, like most people.

By uneducated, you mean doesnt have a piece of paper and some letters next to his name.

If more people were like Glenn Beck, this world would be a much better place.


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> that is halrious coming from the people who backed Bush like he was infaliable when the facts were completetly contrary to what he was saying.



Another example of a disconnect from reality:

No one thought Bush was infaliable. Everyone disagreed him on various issues.

You like ignoring that though. It helps you justify your groupthink with Obama.


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> Yeah facts and sanity be damned huh?



Ive seen more evidence that you're insane than Glenn Beck.


----------



## Truthmatters

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is halrious coming from the people who backed Bush like he was infaliable when the facts were completetly contrary to what he was saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of a disconnect from reality:
> 
> No one thought Bush was infaliable. Everyone disagreed him on various issues.
> 
> You like ignoring that though. It helps you justify your groupthink with Obama.
Click to expand...


telll me what you were saying aout Bush in 2003?

can you be honest?


----------



## Truthmatters

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah facts and sanity be damned huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive seen more evidence that you're insane than Glenn Beck.
Click to expand...



Yeah the snakefuck was waxing all romantic about killing someone because he didnt like his politics and you think hes some brillient mind?


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> telll me what you were saying aout Bush in 2003?
> 
> can you be honest?



I sure as hell wasnt saying Bush was infalliable. However, i probably said dozens of things both positive and negative about President Bush.


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> Yeah the snakefuck was waxing all romantic about killing someone because he didnt like his politics and you think hes some brillient mind?



So when you talk about killing someone and are serious it's alright.

Glenn talks about it as a joke and he's insane. Got ya.


----------



## Truthmatters

Prove it was a joke.


----------



## Truthmatters

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> telll me what you were saying aout Bush in 2003?
> 
> can you be honest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure as hell wasnt saying Bush was infalliable. However, i probably said dozens of things both positive and negative about President Bush.
Click to expand...


Yeah I didnt think you could be honest


----------



## Foxfyre

It seems to me that on a thread titled "Glenn Beck" that it would be more useful to quote something he said and evaluate that rather than putting together a string of juvenile insults and calling that a critique.

Is he nuts?   How?

Is he insane?   How?

Is he stupid?  How?

What has he specifically said or done that upsets so many of you?

Surely there is more to life than name calling, and sure there are a few representatives of the left here who are more than leftwing wacko nutcases with limited vocabularies?

Let me suggest reading a few really intelligent liberals:  Camille Paglia for starters.  William Raspberry was amazing before his passing a few years ago.   Michael Kinsley is really special.  Even Maureen Dowd has a flash of brilliance now and then.   Articulate and able to express a logical rationale for their point of view, each and every one.

So far, I haven't seen a single negative thing said about Glenn Beck here that is more than silly schoolyard taunts.


----------



## midcan5

I'm not sure we are clear here on what I mean by groupthink. Beck's group is his audience, it is the 'welcome to my (our) world, glad you're here, and glad you too share my views, we will save the world.' All mountebanks use these cajoling tactics. His attitude is inclusive while his words are negative. Examples. He constantly uses number 8. He is the only one who sees things correctly; he needs to say it. Number 4 is a constant in his depiction of Islam. He uses numbers 1 and 3 all the time in his opening braggadocio, "I'm the only one who can say this" for example. Contrast Beck with the ideas of opposition to groupthink in the link. Limbaugh similarly exhibits this thinking. Call it what you want, the man is a quack, and I think, a somewhat dangerous and unstable quack.  

Group Think

Eight Main Symptoms of Group Think

1. Illusion of Invulnerability: Members ignore obvious danger, take extreme risk, and are overly optimistic.
2. Collective Rationalization: Members discredit and explain away warning contrary to group thinking.
3. Illusion of Morality: Members believe their decisions are morally correct, ignoring the ethical consequences of their decisions.
4. Excessive Stereotyping:The group constructs negative stereotypes of rivals outside the group.
5. Pressure for Conformity: Members pressure any in the group who express arguments against the group's stereotypes, illusions, or commitments, viewing such opposition as disloyalty.
6. Self-Censorship: Members withhold their dissenting views and counter-arguments.
7. Illusion of Unanimity: Members perceive falsely that everyone agrees with the group's decision; silence is seen as consent.
8. Mindguards: Some members appoint themselves to the role of protecting the group from adverse information that might threaten group complacency.

Group Think


----------



## WillowTree

Foxfyre said:


> It seems to me that on a thread titled "Glenn Beck" that it would be more useful to quote something he said and evaluate that rather than putting together a string of juvenile insults and calling that a critique.
> 
> Is he nuts?   How?
> 
> Is he insane?   How?
> 
> Is he stupid?  How?
> *
> What has he specifically said or done that upsets so many of you?*
> Surely there is more to life than name calling, and sure there are a few representatives of the left here who are more than leftwing wacko nutcases with limited vocabularies?
> 
> Let me suggest reading a few really intelligent liberals:  Camille Paglia for starters.  William Raspberry was amazing before his passing a few years ago.   Michael Kinsley is really special.  Even Maureen Dowd has a flash of brilliance now and then.   Articulate and able to express a logical rationale for their point of view, each and every one.
> 
> So far, I haven't seen a single negative thing said about Glenn Beck here that is more than silly schoolyard taunts.







He's a RIGHT wing talk show host. His very existence is upsetting the moonbats. Anyone on earth who has a different viewpoint is a *liar,insane unbalanced and a hater of the poor. *


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> Prove it was a joke.




Prove that it wasn't.


----------



## Newby

Truthmatters said:


> "I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out -- is this wrong?" --Clear Channel radio host Glenn Beck



I think it's an established fact that libs have no sense of humor, unless of course it's Obama making fun of the special olympics, nor do they recognize sarcasm apparently.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

midcan5 said:


> I'm not sure we are clear here on what I mean by groupthink. Beck's group is his audience, it is the 'welcome to my (our) world, glad you're here, and glad you too share my views, we will save the world.' All mountebanks use these cajoling tactics. His attitude is inclusive while his words are negative. Examples. He constantly uses number 8. He is the only one who sees things correctly; he needs to say it. Number 4 is a constant in his depiction of Islam. He uses numbers 1 and 3 all the time in his opening braggadocio, "I'm the only one who can say this" for example. Contrast Beck with the ideas of opposition to groupthink in the link. Limbaugh similarly exhibits this thinking. Call it what you want, the man is a quack, and I think, a somewhat dangerous and unstable quack.
> 
> Group Think
> 
> Eight Main Symptoms of Group Think
> 
> 1. Illusion of Invulnerability: Members ignore obvious danger, take extreme risk, and are overly optimistic.
> 2. Collective Rationalization: Members discredit and explain away warning contrary to group thinking.
> 3. Illusion of Morality: Members believe their decisions are morally correct, ignoring the ethical consequences of their decisions.
> 4. Excessive Stereotyping:The group constructs negative stereotypes of rivals outside the group.
> 5. Pressure for Conformity: Members pressure any in the group who express arguments against the group's stereotypes, illusions, or commitments, viewing such opposition as disloyalty.
> 6. Self-Censorship: Members withhold their dissenting views and counter-arguments.
> 7. Illusion of Unanimity: Members perceive falsely that everyone agrees with the group's decision; silence is seen as consent.
> 8. Mindguards: Some members appoint themselves to the role of protecting the group from adverse information that might threaten group complacency.
> 
> Group Think



That is HYSTERICAL!  (In at least two contexts and on several levels...)

So you thought that you'd use a source from "research" which is applied by the University of Illinois indoctrination centers; specifically a University which trains TEACHERS... a screed which in every respect DEFINES the ideological left... and the Hussein campaign, as well as their Administration, to identify Beck, who is in essence, taking a stand that is WHOLLY DISTINCT from anyone else in media at the moment; distinct from that of Hannity, Limbaugh, Coulter, et al...  as being a function of GROUP-THINK... and this because you vaguely attribute him to identified traits of 'group-think; traits which are stated as vaguely as they can be stated and still give the reader some means to connect them to the topic.

Well, here's the thing about that... It's nonsense.  It's mind control... it basically says that if one can be said to exhibit, hopefully a _majority_, of these signs, then you're a victim of GROUP-THINK...  Which of course would be anyone that is taking a position which can be said to be held by a 'group...'  This 'research' is designed to project the conclusion that "If you do not accept the opposing position, then you're reasoning is not valid because it identifies you as NOT THINKING FOR YOURSELF...  It's designed to be utlized by the members of YOUR GROUP, to discredit the opposition... which is my group.  

Of course, as is often the case, where the left bothers to define their terms, they screw themselves and their argument; which is why they're rarely found defining their terms... and where someone has the temerity to define their terms for them, this simple act PROVES THAT WHAT THEY'RE SAYING IS ABSURD; meaning that the point to which they were driving is not served by the defining elements of the words they've used... They scream bloody-murder, that the opposition is being pedantic and playing silly semantic games.

Your &#8216;research&#8217; is designed NOT to identify group think, but to classify that which would contest THEIR position as GROUP-THINK; thus appealing to some point of distration; making it an invalid logical construct, proving the reasoning on which it rests to be fallacious and otherwise unsound.

Each facet of this research fulfills itself against ANY opposing point of view&#8230; be it one where the opposition is organized and shares information in a common interests, advancing commonly held beliefs or NOT&#8230;  as each facet of this 'research' attempts to use the basic elements on which an opposing point of view may rest, against itself.

Let&#8217;s take them one at a time:



Eight Main Symptoms of Group Think

1. Illusion of Invulnerability: Members ignore obvious danger, take extreme risk, and are overly optimistic.

This &#8216;symptom&#8217; seeks to apply any overt stance in opposition as being representative of ignorance to danger and risk; projecting the basis of such as resting upon _unfounded optimism_; unfounded optimism which is born through the simple advancement of the individual BRINGING THE CONTEST, despite the certainty that such may not be welcomed and may result in some unpleasant concequences.  

&#8216;Do you know what you&#8217;re saying?  What will people think?  You could lose you scholarship&#8230;  You could lose your JOB&#8230;  You can&#8217;t fight City Hall&#8230;  You don&#8217;t get it do you, no one here will listen to you if you keep saying these things&#8230;&#8217;

The simple fact that the conventional wisdom is being contested is said to be a function of &#8216;unfounded optimism, which subjects the whacko bringing it to unecessary danger, risk and that which is otherwise harmful to them...  Sorta like what the Founders of the US did when they told the British Crown that they'd rather be free to run their own lives and listed the reasons why... which resulted in their lives being torn assunder for the best part of a decade, getting a number of them and their families killed, their property siezed or burned to the ground and other such ETHICAL CONSEQUENCES.&#8217;

2. Collective Rationalization: Members discredit and explain away warning contrary to group thinking.

Uh oh&#8230; Looks like I&#8217;m already in trouble here&#8230;  Clearly I&#8217;m attempting to discredit the warnings that Beck is a &#8216;Group-Thinker.&#8217;  How can one possibly oppose SCIENCE?  I mean here I am opposing  &#8220;RESEARCH! And what&#8217;s MORE, it&#8217;s RESEARCH WHICH HAS: A LINK! 

3. Illusion of Morality: Members believe their decisions are morally correct, ignoring the ethical consequences of their decisions.

Yes&#8230; Because &#8216;EVERYONE KNOWS&#8217; that *MORAL CERTAINTY* CAN NEVER CHALLENGE * ETHICAL CONSEQUENCES&#8230; * 

This little nugget is a GOLD MINE of _PC Indoctrination_.  

Notice how  it&#8217;s framed&#8230;  MORALITY-V- ETHICS&#8230;  One pitted against the other in a supreme projection that morality is trumped by ethics&#8230;  any attempt to impose your *ILLUSION of morality * on those around you and you&#8217;ll face the hard and fast ethical consequences which rest in supreme secular reasoning;  Morality is subjective, rooted in religious superstition, while ETHICS are rooted in SCIENCE! 

LOL... Oh god that's precious... If anyone would like to discuss this facet, I&#8217;d absolutely LOVE to&#8230;  but for the sake of this discussion, let&#8217;s just leave this, at THAT.  I think the point is sufficiently made; if you challenge the PC CW, you&#8217;ll be subjected to the consequences for having advanced: hate speech, a disregard for the feelings of others and the attempt to uproot the spirit of comity which is SO necessary to a civil society, college campus, business or what have you&#8230; we&#8217;ll toss in &#8220;professionalism&#8217; as a lovely example of subjective interpretation which the just as subjective notion of &#8220;ethics&#8221; carries along with it.


4. Excessive Stereotyping:The group constructs negative stereotypes of rivals outside the group.

Well sure&#8230; ya can&#8217;t label the contents within the opposition, because that opposition is really _indefinable_&#8230; this because _not everyone in the opposing group_ of Dishwashers, washes dishes the same way&#8230;  and your trying to identify each dishwasher as one who simply washes dishes is just a stereo-type which oversimplifies the essence of their diversity.  Thus whatever it is that you seek to say about the Dishwashers, is discounted in a collective rationalization&#8230;  (Shhhh&#8230; someone will figure out that #4 is a clear demonstration of old #2)


5. Pressure for Conformity: Members pressure any in the group who express arguments against the group's stereotypes, illusions, or commitments, viewing such opposition as disloyalty.

Does anyone need much to be said on this bastion of sweet irony?  This entire screed is designed to pressure conformity&#8230;  and is designed to do NOTHING BUT IMPART PRESSURE FOR CONFORMITY... but it is a wonderful example of the Advocacy of Social Science, telegraphing their own traits and projecting them as the most certain signs that someone is BEING SCREWED if those traits are being applied...  these people never FAIL to project their own traits onto their opposition and summarily DEMAND that those traits exemplify BAD NEWS.  LOL... let's move on...

6. Self-Censorship: Members withhold their dissenting views and counter-arguments.

Well I bet that Zell Miller could tell ya something about that one&#8230; How about Jim Cramer?  Both lifelong Democrats who&#8217;ve recently tasted what happens when one openly expresses their opposing views.

I suspect that we should really spend a  second to  here to discuss how this little gem works&#8230;  Does anyone not see how it stands in direct conflict with the first half of this intellectual train-wreck?   Hells Bells, anyone that stands up is a moralist who can&#8217;t even recognize the dangers that they&#8217;re exposing themselves to&#8230; which tries to explain away what everyone is telling them&#8230; because they have a delusional since of invincibility&#8230; 

&#8216;No pressure to conform there&#8230; we&#8217;re just trying to stop the moralist stereo-typing&#8230;&#8217;

LOL&#8230; You can&#8217;t make this stuff up&#8230;


7. Illusion of Unanimity: Members perceive falsely that everyone agrees with the group's decision; silence is seen as consent.

Yeah&#8230; but I doubt that many people think &#8216;everyone agrees&#8217; with them&#8230; at least when it comes down to arguing that concept on any discernable level of specifics&#8230;  In my experience, most group thinkers tend to lean on &#8220;Most people&#8217;&#8230; and I imagine that such a group would probably spend a great deal of their time polling people to find out&#8230;  if &#8220;most people feel&#8217; as they do&#8230;  Don&#8217;t you?   

They might even take to designing polls to illicit the impression that most people do not agree with their opposition&#8230; for instance they may design the question where people who agree with the given position are broken down into multiple categories for the purposes of diluting the results&#8230; my favorite is &#8216;strongly agree, agree, but not strongly and disagree&#8217;  or something to that effect.  Then the poll is reported to show that &#8216;ONLY 28% OF PEOPLE STRONGLY AGREE&#8230;&#8221; with 39% disagreeing&#8230;&#8221;  Of course if ya pop open the internals, you&#8217;d find that another 33% agreed, just not strongly&#8230; which can mean anything to anyone; but what can&#8217;t be ignored is that 61% actually agreed despite the poll being advanced in such a way which sorta hides that little truth&#8230;  


8. Mindguards: Some members appoint themselves to the role of protecting the group from adverse information that might threaten group complacency.

Yeah&#8230; such a member might choose to call themselves &#8220;Media Matters&#8221;&#8230; or they might scrawl out some &#8220;Reasearch&#8221; which is designed to project as a stigma, that their opposition is a member of the opposition which is exhibiting GROUP-THINK, in an attempt to discredit that opposition, _in an attempt protect the group from adverse information that might threaten group complacency._


Yeah these guys are ALL OVER IT!

Brilliant Midcan ya really NAILED that whacko BECK!  And as usual, ya did so in such a way that proved your own unbridled ignorance.

Congrats&#8230;


----------



## WillowTree

Beck is hosting Compean and Ramos today..


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

So it's agreed then that Midcan's position is off the hook, absurd.

Super... that works for me.


----------



## Truthmatters

Newby said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out -- is this wrong?" --Clear Channel radio host Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's an established fact that libs have no sense of humor, unless of course it's Obama making fun of the special olympics, nor do they recognize sarcasm apparently.
Click to expand...


Is that why there are so many conservative comedians?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Truthmatters said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out -- is this wrong?" --Clear Channel radio host Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's an established fact that libs have no sense of humor, unless of course it's Obama making fun of the special olympics, nor do they recognize sarcasm apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why there are so many conservative comedians?
Click to expand...


ROFLMNAO... 

Oh GOD that's precious...  

SO a projected absence of Conservative comedians somehow correlates to some unstated something proving that this absurdity is less than absurd...  

  BRILLIANT! 

Now the really cool part is that she's been puzzling on this all NIGHT!

(Shhhhhh  No one mention any Conservative Comedians... that would just be piling on...)


----------



## Father Time

I've seen a clip of Glenn Beck ranting and droning about how video games and all of pop culture are the root of society's problems. I could never take the man seriously after that.


----------



## AssHatZombie

Foxfyre said:


> I'm still on the fence re Glenn Beck.  His scholarship seems to be pretty good, he's funny, he's smart, he's willing to tell it like it is, and that makes him fun to watch or listen to.   But when he gets on one of his screeds about the total destruction of the economy and the demise of the Republic, he sounds a bit extreme.
> 
> He was so stifled (and buried) on CNN, that he didn't really have much chance to be himself.   He hasn't been with Fox all that long, so I'll just keep tuning in once in awhile and enjoy his guest appearances on some of the other shows.   He'll either win me over or he won't.
> 
> (P.S.  Libertarians, especially the more conservative ones, aren't opposed to necessary laws to prevent our doing violence to each other.  Libertarianism isn't synonymous with anarchy.)




Right, it's synonymous with internationalist fascism.


----------



## Bern80

Truthmatters said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know you. You are stuck on stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The man is very unstable and uneducated.
Click to expand...


Then perhaps you can explain the decisions of our current suppossedly educated President.  Try a better argument truth.


----------



## Truthmatters

looks like Glen is a new right wing hero huh?

You people are going to be very sorry.

Hes a nutter.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Father Time said:


> I've seen a clip of Glenn Beck ranting and droning about how video games and all of pop culture are the root of society's problems. I could never take the man seriously after that.



Golly... Ya know that's a great point, because Pop Culture, which includes video games, could NEVER be said to be an indicator of a rotting, debuacherous culture...  That's just NUTS!

I mean, what reasonable person could argue that video games depicting total mayhem and nude hookers; and which focus on the acting out of felonious behavior, bringing hedonism to the forefront of the individual's personality...  there's nothing wrong with that and it SURELY can't be said to reflect poorly upon society...  NOooooo

.
.
.
.


Get the hell out of here with that relativists nonsense.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

AssHatZombie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on the fence re Glenn Beck.  His scholarship seems to be pretty good, he's funny, he's smart, he's willing to tell it like it is, and that makes him fun to watch or listen to.   But when he gets on one of his screeds about the total destruction of the economy and the demise of the Republic, he sounds a bit extreme.
> 
> He was so stifled (and buried) on CNN, that he didn't really have much chance to be himself.   He hasn't been with Fox all that long, so I'll just keep tuning in once in awhile and enjoy his guest appearances on some of the other shows.   He'll either win me over or he won't.
> 
> (P.S.  Libertarians, especially the more conservative ones, aren't opposed to necessary laws to prevent our doing violence to each other.  Libertarianism isn't synonymous with anarchy.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's synonymous with internationalist fascism.
Click to expand...


International fascism?

ROFLMNAO...

GLEN!  Here's another one for ya...  

International FASCISM?  LOL...  OH GOD That's precious.

Ok Skippy... let's do this quickly.

Fascism IS Socialism... with the ONLY distinction being the NATIONALISM which fascism entertains...  SOCIALISM is without concern for nationalism... or any concern for the culturual heritage of any given nation.  

SO you can see how your assertion that libertarians are 'international fascsim' would be such a gasser...

Libertarians are concerned with the infettered rights of the individual.  They're the antithesis of fascism, SCREWBALL!  


Now use this humiliation to educate yourself.


----------



## AssHatZombie

Fascism is actually the use of public structures, the state, etc. to enhance the profitability of private corporations.  The military industrial complex, essentially.


Internationalist fascism is the even further subjugation of national governments to serve the ends of multinational corporations.


----------



## Father Time

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a clip of Glenn Beck ranting and droning about how video games and all of pop culture are the root of society's problems. I could never take the man seriously after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golly... Ya know that's a great point, because Pop Culture, which includes video games, could NEVER be said to be an indicator of a rotting, debuacherous culture...  That's just NUTS!
> 
> I mean, what reasonable person could argue that video games depicting total mayhem and nude hookers; and which focus on the acting out of felonious behavior, bringing hedonism to the forefront of the individual's personality...  there's nothing wrong with that and it SURELY can't be said to reflect poorly upon society...  NOooooo
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> Get the hell out of here with that relativists nonsense.
Click to expand...


The man said that that kind of stuff was the cause of our "rotting, debuacherous culture", not an indicator but cause (meanwhile the crime rate has hit big lows). He also said man has no natural instinct to kill each other.


----------



## AssHatZombie

Father Time said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a clip of Glenn Beck ranting and droning about how video games and all of pop culture are the root of society's problems. I could never take the man seriously after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golly... Ya know that's a great point, because Pop Culture, which includes video games, could NEVER be said to be an indicator of a rotting, debuacherous culture...  That's just NUTS!
> 
> I mean, what reasonable person could argue that video games depicting total mayhem and nude hookers; and which focus on the acting out of felonious behavior, bringing hedonism to the forefront of the individual's personality...  there's nothing wrong with that and it SURELY can't be said to reflect poorly upon society...  NOooooo
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> Get the hell out of here with that relativists nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The man said that that kind of stuff was the cause of our "rotting, debuacherous culture", not an indicator but cause (meanwhile the crime rate has hit big lows). He also said man has no natural instinct to kill each other.
Click to expand...


It is a cause when wii and playstation are formative forces in children's lives.  You're dumb.


----------



## Father Time

AssHatZombie said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golly... Ya know that's a great point, because Pop Culture, which includes video games, could NEVER be said to be an indicator of a rotting, debuacherous culture...  That's just NUTS!
> 
> I mean, what reasonable person could argue that video games depicting total mayhem and nude hookers; and which focus on the acting out of felonious behavior, bringing hedonism to the forefront of the individual's personality...  there's nothing wrong with that and it SURELY can't be said to reflect poorly upon society...  NOooooo
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> Get the hell out of here with that relativists nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man said that that kind of stuff was the cause of our "rotting, debuacherous culture", not an indicator but cause (meanwhile the crime rate has hit big lows). He also said man has no natural instinct to kill each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a cause when wii and playstation are formative forces in children's lives.  You're dumb.
Click to expand...


Well if you talk about young enough kids then yeah it's probably bad, but it won't make them criminals.

Although his rant included teens too.


----------



## Truthmatters

Glenn beck is an alcoholic drug addict who converted to Mormanism.

His mother killed herself when he was 13 and he has had emotional issues all his life.

Now some are starting to place him right up there with Rush and palin.

Your party is so fucking lost its almost sad........almost.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know.......I knew a few recovering alcoholics while I was in the military, as I was a Drug and Alcohol Program Advisor (DAPA).  

There is a phenomenon known in AA as "dry drunks", who are people who have not changed their behavior, they just don't drink anymore.  They are also easy to spot, as they think that their way is the only right way, they are very inflexible on EVERYTHING, and if you don't agree with what they say, they shut you out.

Glen Beck is a dry drunk.

I say this, because I used to watch him on CNN, and damn near every show, he would bring up the fact that he quit drinking a while ago, but, (again, based on my experience as a DAPA, I had to know quite a few things), there is also something called the 12 Tradition....

"Anonymity is the spiritual foundation of all our principles.  We must maintain anonymity at the level of press, radio and films".

Now, according to "AA Comes of Age", Bill Wilson and Dr. Bob placed that tradition in, and stated that at the level of the meetings, it was okay to tell people your last name, because how in the hell are you going to find "Glen B." in the phone book?  

And......because AA could suffer irreparable damage if a famous person stood up and stated publicly they were an alcoholic in recovery and then started drinking again (because people would think AA didn't work), which is why they put that in the 12 Traditions.

Glen Beck continuously violates that tradition, and, since it is something that he credits with saving his life, he is violating something that saved his life from something that could have killed him.

With that kind of behavior, how can you call him anything BUT nuts?


----------



## Sinatra

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.......I knew a few recovering alcoholics while I was in the military, as I was a Drug and Alcohol Program Advisor (DAPA).
> 
> There is a phenomenon known in AA as "dry drunks", who are people who have not changed their behavior, they just don't drink anymore.  They are also easy to spot, as they think that their way is the only right way, they are very inflexible on EVERYTHING, and if you don't agree with what they say, they shut you out.
> 
> Glen Beck is a dry drunk.
> 
> I say this, because I used to watch him on CNN, and damn near every show, he would bring up the fact that he quit drinking a while ago, but, (again, based on my experience as a DAPA, I had to know quite a few things), there is also something called the 12 Tradition....
> 
> "Anonymity is the spiritual foundation of all our principles.  We must maintain anonymity at the level of press, radio and films".
> 
> Now, according to "AA Comes of Age", Bill Wilson and Dr. Bob placed that tradition in, and stated that at the level of the meetings, it was okay to tell people your last name, because how in the hell are you going to find "Glen B." in the phone book?
> 
> And......because AA could suffer irreparable damage if a famous person stood up and stated publicly they were an alcoholic in recovery and then started drinking again (because people would think AA didn't work), which is why they put that in the 12 Traditions.
> 
> Glen Beck continuously violates that tradition, and, since it is something that he credits with saving his life, he is violating something that saved his life from something that could have killed him.
> 
> With that kind of behavior, how can you call him anything BUT nuts?










ABikerSailer post claims yet another message board victim...


----------



## Meister

Truthmatters said:


> Glenn beck is an alcoholic drug addict who converted to Mormanism.
> 
> His mother killed herself when he was 13 and he has had emotional issues all his life.
> 
> Now some are starting to place him right up there with Rush and palin.
> 
> Your party is so fucking lost its almost sad........almost.



Geeeze....with the likes of Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, Nancy Pelosi, Barbara Boxer, Harry Reid, etc. who are actual politicians...and you hammer the republican party like you do??? What a hypocrite


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hey.....Sinatra......you guys asked why I thought he was nuts.

I told you why.

Next?


----------



## WillowTree

Sinatra said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know.......I knew a few recovering alcoholics while I was in the military, as I was a Drug and Alcohol Program Advisor (DAPA).
> 
> There is a phenomenon known in AA as "dry drunks", who are people who have not changed their behavior, they just don't drink anymore.  They are also easy to spot, as they think that their way is the only right way, they are very inflexible on EVERYTHING, and if you don't agree with what they say, they shut you out.
> 
> Glen Beck is a dry drunk.
> 
> I say this, because I used to watch him on CNN, and damn near every show, he would bring up the fact that he quit drinking a while ago, but, (again, based on my experience as a DAPA, I had to know quite a few things), there is also something called the 12 Tradition....
> 
> "Anonymity is the spiritual foundation of all our principles.  We must maintain anonymity at the level of press, radio and films".
> 
> Now, according to "AA Comes of Age", Bill Wilson and Dr. Bob placed that tradition in, and stated that at the level of the meetings, it was okay to tell people your last name, because how in the hell are you going to find "Glen B." in the phone book?
> 
> And......because AA could suffer irreparable damage if a famous person stood up and stated publicly they were an alcoholic in recovery and then started drinking again (because people would think AA didn't work), which is why they put that in the 12 Traditions.
> 
> Glen Beck continuously violates that tradition, and, since it is something that he credits with saving his life, he is violating something that saved his life from something that could have killed him.
> 
> With that kind of behavior, how can you call him anything BUT nuts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailer post claims yet another message board victim...
Click to expand...





 pass me a paper towel..


----------



## AssHatZombie

Father Time said:


> AssHatZombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man said that that kind of stuff was the cause of our "rotting, debuacherous culture", not an indicator but cause (meanwhile the crime rate has hit big lows). He also said man has no natural instinct to kill each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a cause when wii and playstation are formative forces in children's lives.  You're dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if you talk about young enough kids then yeah it's probably bad, but it won't make them criminals.
> 
> Although his rant included teens too.
Click to expand...



Sure it  would.


----------



## Father Time

AssHatZombie said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AssHatZombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a cause when wii and playstation are formative forces in children's lives.  You're dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you talk about young enough kids then yeah it's probably bad, but it won't make them criminals.
> 
> Although his rant included teens too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it  would.
Click to expand...


You mean teens or little kids? Either case you need more than just violent games to make a killer.


----------



## AssHatZombie

Father Time said:


> AssHatZombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you talk about young enough kids then yeah it's probably bad, but it won't make them criminals.
> 
> Although his rant included teens too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it  would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean teens or little kids? Either case you need more than just violent games to make a killer.
Click to expand...


I disagree.


----------



## Bern80

Truthmatters said:


> Glenn beck is an alcoholic drug addict who converted to Mormanism.
> 
> His mother killed herself when he was 13 and he has had emotional issues all his life.
> 
> Now some are starting to place him right up there with Rush and palin.
> 
> Your party is so fucking lost its almost sad........almost.



thank you so much for providing a stellar example of of the only way libs know how to debate. NOT in the realm of actual ideas and certainly not the ability to cogently defend their position.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bern, you're as stupid as Beck.


----------



## Father Time

AssHatZombie said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AssHatZombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it  would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean teens or little kids? Either case you need more than just violent games to make a killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.
Click to expand...


Why?

Assuming we're not talking about little kids or the mentally damaged, it's pretty easy to realize that games are not reality. I really doubt people would be influenced to do illegal activities because a fictional guy does it on screen.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You are absolutely correct FT, but, there is one little detail that you miss.......

A couple of years ago, a race car driver won a race on a track that he'd never been on before in his life.  His solution?  Play video games over and over to get a good idea as to what to do on the track.

Incidentally, the military uses them to train the soldiers.  Training for anything from a gun to a tank to an aircraft..........

By the way.......they work WELL.  I've played in one or two (my favorite is the FA-18 dome in Cecil Field when it was still active).


----------



## Father Time

ABikerSailor said:


> You are absolutely correct FT, but, there is one little detail that you miss.......
> 
> A couple of years ago, a race car driver won a race on a track that he'd never been on before in his life.  His solution?  Play video games over and over to get a good idea as to what to do on the track.
> 
> Incidentally, the military uses them to train the soldiers.  Training for anything from a gun to a tank to an aircraft..........
> 
> By the way.......they work WELL.  I've played in one or two (my favorite is the FA-18 dome in Cecil Field when it was still active).



Let me guess the racecar driver played Gran Turismo (a racing series that prides itself on being very realistic).

I don't doubt games can help with stuff like that, they all ready use flight sims to help pilots in training (not neccessarily flight sims you'd find at a game store, but flight sims none the less). 

 I don't think though that games would make people want to do something illegal and horrible like murder unless they all ready had a desire to do so (or like I said were mentally damaged). 

Violence has been part of fiction and pop culture for a while. Look at Shakespeare, his plays often feature murder and while it's not on the level of GTA tis still murder (incidentally Shakespeare's plays also had a ton of cross-dressing beacuse they never got females for any of the parts).


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Bern80 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn beck is an alcoholic drug addict who converted to Mormanism.
> 
> His mother killed herself when he was 13 and he has had emotional issues all his life.
> 
> Now some are starting to place him right up there with Rush and palin.
> 
> Your party is so fucking lost its almost sad........almost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much for providing a stellar example of of the only way libs know how to debate. NOT in the realm of actual ideas and certainly not the ability to cogently defend their position.
Click to expand...


Exactly Bern... they're evading the issue of Becks Message and attacking him personally...  but that's only because THEY CAN'T SPEAK TO HIS ARGUMENT.

But hey... they're proof positive that the Creator as a RIPPING sense of humor.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Of course He does Puberty Idiot........He created YOU.

BTW cocksucker......you're gonna owe me 50 soon.


----------



## Bern80

ABikerSailor said:


> Bern, you're as stupid as Beck.



and thank you for proving my point


----------



## AssHatZombie

Father Time said:


> AssHatZombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean teens or little kids? Either case you need more than just violent games to make a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Assuming we're not talking about little kids or the mentally damaged, it's pretty easy to realize that games are not reality. I really doubt people would be influenced to do illegal activities because a fictional guy does it on screen.
Click to expand...


Well if you doubt it, that settles it.


----------



## Truthmatters

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn beck is an alcoholic drug addict who converted to Mormanism.
> 
> His mother killed herself when he was 13 and he has had emotional issues all his life.
> 
> Now some are starting to place him right up there with Rush and palin.
> 
> Your party is so fucking lost its almost sad........almost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geeeze....with the likes of Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, Nancy Pelosi, Barbara Boxer, Harry Reid, etc. who are actual politicians...and you hammer the republican party like you do??? What a hypocrite
Click to expand...


Because they are decent people who are trying to do the publics work and Glen Beck, Rush, coulter,steel and gingrich are the people who run your silly assed party.


----------



## AssHatZombie

Truthmatters said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn beck is an alcoholic drug addict who converted to Mormanism.
> 
> His mother killed herself when he was 13 and he has had emotional issues all his life.
> 
> Now some are starting to place him right up there with Rush and palin.
> 
> Your party is so fucking lost its almost sad........almost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geeeze....with the likes of Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, Nancy Pelosi, Barbara Boxer, Harry Reid, etc. who are actual politicians...and you hammer the republican party like you do??? What a hypocrite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they are decent people who are trying to do the publics work and Glen Beck, Rush, coulter,steel and gingrich are the people who run your silly assed party.
Click to expand...



Decent people?  They're lying skanks.  Barney Frank lied through his jiz stained teeth about the health of Fannie May/ Freddy Mac


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Truthmatters said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn beck is an alcoholic drug addict who converted to Mormanism.
> 
> His mother killed herself when he was 13 and he has had emotional issues all his life.
> 
> Now some are starting to place him right up there with Rush and palin.
> 
> Your party is so fucking lost its almost sad........almost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geeeze....with the likes of Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, Nancy Pelosi, Barbara Boxer, Harry Reid, etc. who are actual politicians...and you hammer the republican party like you do??? What a hypocrite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they are decent people who are trying to do the publics work and Glen Beck, Rush, coulter,steel and gingrich are the people who run your silly assed party.
Click to expand...



Bawney Fwank is a pansy ass, debaucherous queer, who ran a HOMOSEXUAL WHORE HOUSE OUT OF HIS OWN APARTMENT, USED HIS INFLUENCE AS A CONGRESSMAN TO FIX PARKING TICKETS FOR HIS "CUSTOMERS" AND LIED ABOUT KNOWING ANYTHING  ABOUT IT!  

Now that sis disqualifies his well worn ass from being labeled anything APPROACHING a 'decent person'...  

Glen Beck is a reformed alcoholic, he freely admits it and has worked himself back into a responsible, productive member of society and in so doing is advocating for what HE BELIEVES... 

Now the left CEASELESSLY demands that CONSERVATIVES do not care about the plight of the lowly drug addicts... when in truth, we DO CARE... we care ENOUGH TO HOLD THEM ACCOUNTABLE...  we care ENOUGH to EXPECT THEM TO DO WHAT IS NCESSARY TO RETURN THEMSELVES, AS THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT *CAN...* to being productive members of society.  

Now where this takes place and the addict comes to speak out against the 'stinkin thinkin' that resulted in their BECOMING ADDICTS... stinkin' thinkin' that IS LEFTISM... the left then RUN TO IMPUNE THEIR CHARACTER, ON THE sNEWSFLASH THAT THEY'RE ADDICTS...  

People happen dipshit and what separates Conservative people from leftist people is that CONSERVATIVES DO NOT RATIONALIZE THAT THE BAD BEHAVIOR WHICH RESULTS IN THEIR PERSONAL FAILURE SHOULD BE CULTURALLY NORMALIZED, TO MAKE THEM FEEL BETTER ABOUT THEMSELVES...


----------



## Newby

Excellent post.


----------



## Truthmatters

Proof of any of this gay bashing would be nice to see but I wont expect any.

Now how about all those others on the list you metioned.

BTW glen Beck is still nuts and still a morman.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Truthmatters said:


> Proof of any of this gay bashing would be nice to see but I wont expect any.
> 
> Now how about all those others on the list you metioned.
> 
> BTW glen Beck is still nuts and still a morman.



There is NOTHING about queerdom that is not BASHABLE and justifiably SO!

You feel Beck is nuts and you want to assert that Glen Beck is NUTS Because you CAN'T DEFEND YOUR MOST CLOSELY HELD FEELINGS FROM THE CERTIANTY THAT BECK'S ARGUMENT EXPOSES THOSE FEELINGS AS BEING LITTLE MORE THAN ABSOLUTE NONSENSE.

You and the full scope of the ideological left are an abyss of ignorance, duplicity and deceit.  Beck exposes you and your ideology as such and while you'd LIKE to offer a well reasoned, intellectual sound argument in contest of his... You're incapable of doing so, thus you project that he's a nut.  When in truth... you refusal to accept your inability to explain how it is that your feelings are NOT what he argues they are... and that this PROVES that he is RIGHT... pretty well establishes that it is YOU that is the crunchy speck in the leftist fruitcake.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Thus sayeth the lobotomized Idiot Puberty.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

ABikerSailor said:


> Thus sayeth the lobotomized Idiot Puberty.



 bravo 

  BRAV*O*  

Now the Rust-picker would LOVED to have responded with a well reasoned, intellectually sound, logically valid argument...  but as an addle-minded, pot smokin' leftist, she's simply not capable of such; so she does the best she CAN DO... which as you've seen is not much...

Now let's be clear, her inability doesn't PROVE that there is no argument which can show that left-think is somehow aligned with the principles intrinsic to America... it only proves that THIS leftist has no evidence of such; and despite her being sufficiently motivated to find a message board through which to advocate her idealogy (chris and Bobo, thats a big word that means 'political ideas'...) this advanced level of motivation has not provided her with ANY means to do so. 

Of course, the good news for The Rust-picker here, is that IF a committee of Leftists comprised of King Hussein, Bubba, Hill, SCHMUKY SCHUMER, Bawney Fwank, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee and the WHOLE of the Congressional Caucus which just happen to be BLACK, along with the ENTIRE FACULTY OF University of California at  BERKELY... were to come to this board to rescue these idiots... THE FULL SCOPE OF THEIR INTELLECTUAL MEANS could not provide an argument wherein Left-think is shown to be in alignment with the Bed-ROCK PRINCIPLES ON WHICH AMERICA RESTS.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Just like you pussed out of the bet, you're gonna show what an idiot and a wimp you truly are.

Nice.......

BTW......were you in the first class of the certified idiots Idiot Puberty?


----------



## strollingbones

WillowTree said:


> wimpy77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anybody who watches beck is as crazy as he is. that guy is a complete dumbass, the only person i watch on fox news atm is o'reilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well honey,, call me crazy!
Click to expand...


honey hush, i do ...early and often

i cant stand any of the talking heads...be they are on the right or on the left...


----------



## thanatos144

I don't know what to make of Beck. He seems smart but every time I see him he seems to start balling like some fucking San Fransisco hippie. and this we surround them everyone hold hands and sing crap is just fucking creepy.


----------



## AFWife

midcan5 said:


> I'm not sure we are clear here on what I mean by groupthink. Beck's group is his audience, it is the 'welcome to my (our) world, glad you're here, and glad you too share my views, we will save the world.' All mountebanks use these cajoling tactics. His attitude is inclusive while his words are negative. Examples. He constantly uses number 8. He is the only one who sees things correctly; he needs to say it. Number 4 is a constant in his depiction of Islam. He uses numbers 1 and 3 all the time in his opening braggadocio, "I'm the only one who can say this" for example. Contrast Beck with the ideas of opposition to groupthink in the link. Limbaugh similarly exhibits this thinking. Call it what you want, the man is a quack, and I think, a somewhat dangerous and unstable quack.
> 
> Eight Main Symptoms of Group Think
> 
> 1. Illusion of Invulnerability: Members ignore obvious danger, take extreme risk, and are overly optimistic.*much like the blind Obama supporters who believe he is the second coming*
> 2. Collective Rationalization: Members discredit and explain away warning contrary to group thinking.*because anyone who views having people like Ayers or Wright as mentors has got to be wrong....*
> 3. Illusion of Morality: Members believe their decisions are morally correct, ignoring the ethical consequences of their decisions.*killing babies who survive botched abortions?  listening to a "so called pastor" about how evil the white man is and damning America*
> 4. Excessive Stereotyping:The group constructs negative stereotypes of rivals outside the group.*Anyone who doesn't worship at the alter of Obama MUST be a racist...*
> 5. Pressure for Conformity: Members pressure any in the group who express arguments against the group's stereotypes, illusions, or commitments, viewing such opposition as disloyalty.*disent is suddenly unpatriotic, but it was fine when Bush was in office*
> 6. Self-Censorship: Members withhold their dissenting views and counter-arguments.*Ok I'll give you that one....they can't keep their mouths shut for anything other than when TOTUS makes another speech.*
> 7. Illusion of Unanimity: Members perceive falsely that everyone agrees with the group's decision; silence is seen as consent.*Obama fans forget that 48% of the country did NOT vote for the man....even more are against everything he stands for today*
> 8. Mindguards: Some members appoint themselves to the role of protecting the group from adverse information that might threaten group complacency.*kinda like ACORN and those black panthers that decided they needed to guard voting places and intimidate voters, or better yet register mickey mouse and the Dallas Cowboys to vote?*



Sounds more like the mindset of the ever faithful Obama minions, who STILL think the man walks on water, and will now be paying their mortgage and car notes....oh wait...the rest of us WILL be doing that.

So far I see not a single argument against Glenn that comes from someone who has carefully watched, listened, and paid any attention to the fact that nearly every crisis that has hit our economy over the last 3 years, he predicted long before it happened.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

ABikerSailor said:


> Just like you pussed out of the bet, you're gonna show what an idiot and a wimp you truly are.
> 
> Nice.......
> 
> BTW......were you in the first class of the certified idiots Idiot Puberty?



What bet is that Rust-picker?

BE specific and do the best ya can to keep it 'real...'  My Crystal ball which I've always used to decipher ethereal left-think is in the shop and this one's a rental, so I've no means to determine what fantasy you've concocted...


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I watch GB every day.  I like him, passionate, family oriented, and a shit load of common sense.  Common sense cannot be taught at a college, you have it or you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch every day but I used to see him every now and then when he was on CNN and I still occasionally catch his show now; more often when he is a guest on O'Reilly or some other program or Coast to Coast or whatever.   Again, I don't always agree with him and I bet you don't either.
> 
> But common sense?  Yes.
> Extreme?   Oh, maybe a little on an issue or two, and that is mostly for theatrical effect.
> Group think?   Not a chance.   If that was the case, all those more conservative hosts wouldn't have him on as the opposing point of view as much as they do.
> Unbalanced?  No way.
> Blindly partisan?   I can't think of ANYBODY prominent in the news that he hasn't criticized about something.
> Entertaining, informative, fun?   Yes to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mans an insane idiot just like rush
Click to expand...

no, thats YOU


----------



## Kash Sayles

Well that's 7 pages of my life I will never get back. 7 pages of lefties and righties lobbing insults at each other, with barely a cogent argument in either direction. I came upon this thread because I googled Glen Beck. I live in Canada, I don't watch Fox News, but I have seen the parodies.

DECLARATION: I am a hard core Canadian lefty. So what. I go to work, pay my taxes, look after my family and don't claim any kind of victim status.

GLEN BECK? C'mon lefties, the guy is a recovering alcoholic, a passionate believer in what he thinks is right, and while in my opinion he is totally unhinged, my opinion doesn't matter. I looked at the 9 priniciples and 12 values or whatever. Other than "reverence" and "America is good" I agree with pretty much all of them. How they are actualized in everyday life is likely another story. Nobody is against "honesty" and no one should be against "humility." If liberals would humbly acknowledge the *real value of real human values *we would all be better off. I humbly submit that your new President might be just such a liberal. (But his communications department gets him off message alot). I'm sure there is a thread on that.

GLEN BECK? C'mon conservatives, doesn't he strike you as a completely unhinged human? Be honest with yourself. You trust HIM? I find that surprising and a little depressing. Live the values, be a good person, but find a more articulate and compelling spokesman. 

GLEN BECK? I don't know yet, and I will watch some more, but I think like he is probably just as much of a total attention whore egomaniac as Rush Limbaugh or Michael Moore.

Don't pay attention to these kind of people. They are bad for you.

Love,

Your Reasonable Canadian Friend.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Kash Sayles said:


> I live in Canada



That's all I need to know to dismiss you and everything you might have to say out of hand...


----------



## Meister

Kash Sayles said:


> Well that's 7 pages of my life I will never get back. 7 pages of lefties and righties lobbing insults at each other, with barely a cogent argument in either direction. I came upon this thread because I googled Glen Beck. I live in Canada, I don't watch Fox News, but I have seen the parodies.
> 
> DECLARATION: I am a hard core Canadian lefty. So what. I go to work, pay my taxes, look after my family and don't claim any kind of victim status.
> 
> GLEN BECK? C'mon lefties, the guy is a recovering alcoholic, a passionate believer in what he thinks is right, and while in my opinion he is totally unhinged, my opinion doesn't matter. I looked at the 9 priniciples and 12 values or whatever. Other than "reverence" and "America is good" I agree with pretty much all of them. How they are actualized in everyday life is likely another story. Nobody is against "honesty" and no one should be against "humility." If liberals would humbly acknowledge the *real value of real human values *we would all be better off. I humbly submit that your new President might be just such a liberal. (But his communications department gets him off message alot). I'm sure there is a thread on that.
> 
> GLEN BECK? C'mon conservatives, doesn't he strike you as a completely unhinged human? Be honest with yourself. You trust HIM? I find that surprising and a little depressing. Live the values, be a good person, but find a more articulate and compelling spokesman.
> 
> GLEN BECK? I don't know yet, and I will watch some more, but I think like he is probably just as much of a total attention whore egomaniac as Rush Limbaugh or Michael Moore.
> 
> Don't pay attention to these kind of people. They are bad for you.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Your Reasonable Canadian Friend.



Nice post Kashish...Who the fuck are you to tell us who we should, and who we shouldn't watch?  Your just a fuckin weasel from Canada, of all places.  What makes you think your tripe carries any weight with anyone on this board?  Now why don't you and Yukon get a room and become butt buddies?

Love,
Your not so reasonable American Friend


----------



## Avatar4321

Kash Sayles said:


> Well that's 7 pages of my life I will never get back. 7 pages of lefties and righties lobbing insults at each other, with barely a cogent argument in either direction. I came upon this thread because I googled Glen Beck. I live in Canada, I don't watch Fox News, but I have seen the parodies.
> 
> DECLARATION: I am a hard core Canadian lefty. So what. I go to work, pay my taxes, look after my family and don't claim any kind of victim status.
> 
> GLEN BECK? C'mon lefties, the guy is a recovering alcoholic, a passionate believer in what he thinks is right, and while in my opinion he is totally unhinged, my opinion doesn't matter. I looked at the 9 priniciples and 12 values or whatever. Other than "reverence" and "America is good" I agree with pretty much all of them. How they are actualized in everyday life is likely another story. Nobody is against "honesty" and no one should be against "humility." If liberals would humbly acknowledge the *real value of real human values *we would all be better off. I humbly submit that your new President might be just such a liberal. (But his communications department gets him off message alot). I'm sure there is a thread on that.
> 
> GLEN BECK? C'mon conservatives, doesn't he strike you as a completely unhinged human? Be honest with yourself. You trust HIM? I find that surprising and a little depressing. Live the values, be a good person, but find a more articulate and compelling spokesman.
> 
> GLEN BECK? I don't know yet, and I will watch some more, but I think like he is probably just as much of a total attention whore egomaniac as Rush Limbaugh or Michael Moore.
> 
> Don't pay attention to these kind of people. They are bad for you.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Your Reasonable Canadian Friend.



Yes I trust Glenn. I trust him with my life. I dont always agree with him. But I trust him. Ive seen no reason not to.

And lets be honest, Glenn isnt where he is today because he is unarticulate. The man is very articulate and well read. He knows things before others do.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kash makes some valid points and I didn't have a problem with her post - EXCEPT - where she has relied on the 'parodies' or 'sound bites' or out-of-context quotes in order to form an opinion about Glenn Beck.  You simply can't do that and be anywhere near accurate.  Those of us who do watch Beck, at least occasionally, recognize those instances when he is over the top, but who among us who actually has convictions isn't over the top now and then?

We also occasionally disagree with him.  But for the intellectually honest, it is quite apparent that the man does his homework and his opinions are not formed in a vacuum.  You can learn a lot from listening and watching.

I'm not implying that you have done that, but it has occurred to me that it is dangerous to turn ones mind over to any other human, however, because we are all fallible.   Rush Limbaugh is fallible.  Sean Hannity is fallible.  Keith Olberman is REALLY fallible.  Obama, the annointed one, is fallible.  And Glenn Beck is fallible.   Some more fallible than others of course.


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> Kash Sayles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's 7 pages of my life I will never get back. 7 pages of lefties and righties lobbing insults at each other, with barely a cogent argument in either direction. I came upon this thread because I googled Glen Beck. I live in Canada, I don't watch Fox News, but I have seen the parodies.
> 
> DECLARATION: I am a hard core Canadian lefty. So what. I go to work, pay my taxes, look after my family and don't claim any kind of victim status.
> 
> GLEN BECK? C'mon lefties, the guy is a recovering alcoholic, a passionate believer in what he thinks is right, and while in my opinion he is totally unhinged, my opinion doesn't matter. I looked at the 9 priniciples and 12 values or whatever. Other than "reverence" and "America is good" I agree with pretty much all of them. How they are actualized in everyday life is likely another story. Nobody is against "honesty" and no one should be against "humility." If liberals would humbly acknowledge the *real value of real human values *we would all be better off. I humbly submit that your new President might be just such a liberal. (But his communications department gets him off message alot). I'm sure there is a thread on that.
> 
> GLEN BECK? C'mon conservatives, doesn't he strike you as a completely unhinged human? Be honest with yourself. You trust HIM? I find that surprising and a little depressing. Live the values, be a good person, but find a more articulate and compelling spokesman.
> 
> GLEN BECK? I don't know yet, and I will watch some more, but I think like he is probably just as much of a total attention whore egomaniac as Rush Limbaugh or Michael Moore.
> 
> Don't pay attention to these kind of people. They are bad for you.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Your Reasonable Canadian Friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I trust Glenn. I trust him with my life. I dont always agree with him. But I trust him. Ive seen no reason not to.
> 
> And lets be honest, Glenn isnt where he is today because he is unarticulate. The man is very articulate and well read. He knows things before others do.
Click to expand...


*Yes I trust Glenn. I trust him with my life*

That statement alone is troubling...

BUT....???  Would you trust him with your kids?

How about Rush, Ann, Karl...or any clown in the neo con carosel you can think of.


----------



## WillowTree

Kash Sayles said:


> Well that's 7 pages of my life I will never get back. 7 pages of lefties and righties lobbing insults at each other, with barely a cogent argument in either direction. I came upon this thread because I googled Glen Beck. I live in Canada, I don't watch Fox News, but I have seen the parodies.
> 
> DECLARATION: I am a hard core Canadian lefty. So what. I go to work, pay my taxes, look after my family and don't claim any kind of victim status.
> 
> GLEN BECK? C'mon lefties, the guy is a recovering alcoholic, a passionate believer in what he thinks is right, and while in my opinion he is totally unhinged, my opinion doesn't matter. I looked at the 9 priniciples and 12 values or whatever. Other than "reverence" and "America is good" I agree with pretty much all of them. How they are actualized in everyday life is likely another story. Nobody is against "honesty" and no one should be against "humility." If liberals would humbly acknowledge the *real value of real human values *we would all be better off. I humbly submit that your new President might be just such a liberal. (But his communications department gets him off message alot). I'm sure there is a thread on that.
> 
> GLEN BECK? C'mon conservatives, doesn't he strike you as a completely unhinged human? Be honest with yourself. You trust HIM? I find that surprising and a little depressing. Live the values, be a good person, but find a more articulate and compelling spokesman.
> 
> GLEN BECK? I don't know yet, and I will watch some more, but I think like he is probably just as much of a total attention whore egomaniac as Rush Limbaugh or Michael Moore.
> 
> Don't pay attention to these kind of people. They are bad for you.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Your Reasonable Canadian Friend.





pretty typical of a canadian,, only watching what the state spoon feeds em!   can you say indoctrination?


----------



## ABikerSailor

You people actually trust Beck?

What is there to trust about a failed Christian turned Mormon who is currently an alcoholic on a dry bender?


----------



## Sinatra

HUGGY said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kash Sayles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's 7 pages of my life I will never get back. 7 pages of lefties and righties lobbing insults at each other, with barely a cogent argument in either direction. I came upon this thread because I googled Glen Beck. I live in Canada, I don't watch Fox News, but I have seen the parodies.
> 
> DECLARATION: I am a hard core Canadian lefty. So what. I go to work, pay my taxes, look after my family and don't claim any kind of victim status.
> 
> GLEN BECK? C'mon lefties, the guy is a recovering alcoholic, a passionate believer in what he thinks is right, and while in my opinion he is totally unhinged, my opinion doesn't matter. I looked at the 9 priniciples and 12 values or whatever. Other than "reverence" and "America is good" I agree with pretty much all of them. How they are actualized in everyday life is likely another story. Nobody is against "honesty" and no one should be against "humility." If liberals would humbly acknowledge the *real value of real human values *we would all be better off. I humbly submit that your new President might be just such a liberal. (But his communications department gets him off message alot). I'm sure there is a thread on that.
> 
> GLEN BECK? C'mon conservatives, doesn't he strike you as a completely unhinged human? Be honest with yourself. You trust HIM? I find that surprising and a little depressing. Live the values, be a good person, but find a more articulate and compelling spokesman.
> 
> GLEN BECK? I don't know yet, and I will watch some more, but I think like he is probably just as much of a total attention whore egomaniac as Rush Limbaugh or Michael Moore.
> 
> Don't pay attention to these kind of people. They are bad for you.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Your Reasonable Canadian Friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I trust Glenn. I trust him with my life. I dont always agree with him. But I trust him. Ive seen no reason not to.
> 
> And lets be honest, Glenn isnt where he is today because he is unarticulate. The man is very articulate and well read. He knows things before others do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes I trust Glenn. I trust him with my life*
> 
> That statement alone is troubling...
> 
> BUT....???  Would you trust him with your kids?
> 
> How about Rush, Ann, Karl...or any clown in the *neo con carosel *you can think of.
Click to expand...


Ah, you should also include the names of JFK, Truman, and many other historical Democrats who maintaiend relatively liberal social policies while embracing quite hawkish foreign policies - they too were "neo-conservatives".  In the 1980's, Reagan-Democrats were considered complimentary to the neo-con philosophy.  One could even argue with some semblance of justifiable faith, that the American neo-con actually represents a sizeable portion of the more broadly defined "independent" voter.  That is is the traditional neo-con who most often decides our national election outcomes.

Look into the centuries-old use of that term - it is rather fascinating how it is deeply rooted in the American Democrat Party, while more recently being somewhat misplaced as simply a too-commonly used term for those supportive of the Iraq War.


----------



## HUGGY

ABikerSailor said:


> You people actually trust Beck?
> 
> What is there to trust about a failed Christian turned Mormon who is currently an alcoholic on a dry bender?



Christ you finaly said something that made sense....It was worth the wait...good for you.

I hope you don't mind that I refer to you in the future as "*HeyThereSailorBiker*"  I like it!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Suck up to someone else Mouth Hugger.


----------



## DiveCon

ABikerSailor said:


> Suck up to someone else Mouth Hugger.


ROFLMAO

too fuckin funny


----------



## HUGGY

DiveCon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suck up to someone else Mouth Hugger.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> too fuckin funny
Click to expand...


Ya that was WAY too fuckin funny..you should write for television.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Listen dude.......just because you've been testing the waters by accusing me of being gay, DOES NOT MEAN that I'm gonna let you blow me.

Fuck off Mouth Hugger.


----------



## Sinatra

ABikerSailor said:


> Listen dude.......just because you've been testing the waters by accusing me of being gay, DOES NOT MEAN that I'm gonna let you blow me.
> 
> Fuck off Mouth Hugger.




Ah man, doesn't that take us all back to a better time...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBXu-iY7cw]YouTube - In the Navy[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suck up to someone else Mouth Hugger.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> too fuckin funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya that was WAY too fuckin funny..you should write for television.
Click to expand...

naw, him saying that to YOU is what makes it funny, anyone not able to see and know the two involved, wouldnt understand it


----------



## DiveCon

Sinatra said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen dude.......just because you've been testing the waters by accusing me of being gay, DOES NOT MEAN that I'm gonna let you blow me.
> 
> Fuck off Mouth Hugger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah man, doesn't that take us all back to a better time...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBXu-iY7cw]YouTube - In the Navy[/ame]
Click to expand...

damn, system wont let me rep anyone for a while, i will have to owe you one for that


----------



## HUGGY

ABikerSailor said:


> Listen dude.......just because you've been testing the waters by accusing me of being gay, DOES NOT MEAN that I'm gonna let you blow me.
> 
> Fuck off Mouth Hugger.



No doubt HeyThereSailorBiker I'm sure you already have that handled.  I won't mention any names but it looks like there are no shortages of "friends" for you here.


----------



## ABikerSailor

What douchebag......jealous that nobody likes you and they all think that you're a total 'tard?

Is that really your pic on your avatar?  Because it looks like a screen shot from some b rated 70's cop/buddy/blaxploitation pic.

C'mon.....you can tell us.....you're really a failed porno wanna be star who has turned to writing for Penthouse Forum, hunh?


----------



## HUGGY

ABikerSailor said:


> What douchebag......jealous that nobody likes you and they all think that you're a total 'tard?
> 
> Is that really your pic on your avatar?  Because it looks like a screen shot from some b rated 70's cop/buddy/blaxploitation pic.
> 
> C'mon.....you can tell us.....you're really a failed porno wanna be star who has turned to writing for Penthouse Forum, hunh?



Yes that is really my mug.  Waikiki about three years ago.  Some people think I look like Huey Lewis.  No porn..don't even look at it.  Close on the mag...  I don't do short stories but Rolling Stone was/is considering a few sections from my book.  The book is also being considered for a movie..there have been offers but not the right one.   I'm sure you don't have any real genuine interest so I'll leave it at that.  Laugh all you want..my chuckling will be on the way to he bank...or so says my agent.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Like I said.....you look like a total douche.


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> *Yes I trust Glenn. I trust him with my life*
> 
> That statement alone is troubling...
> 
> BUT....???  Would you trust him with your kids?
> 
> How about Rush, Ann, Karl...or any clown in the neo con carosel you can think of.



Why is it troubling to you? You see normal people, you know, the ones that dont want to burn down churches because they dont believe, trust others. I know Glenn. His heart is clear. Id trust him with my life and I would trust him with my kids if I had any right now.

Why wouldnt I? Who should I trust? A psycho like you? I prefer to associate with intelligent, honest people.


----------



## Avatar4321

ABikerSailor said:


> You people actually trust Beck?
> 
> What is there to trust about a failed Christian turned Mormon who is currently an alcoholic on a dry bender?



I do trust Glenn. He is a good man. He understands the true meaning of the Atonement of Christ and Redemption. Because he has needed to use it alot more than most people do.

I know Glenn is actually trying to be a better person. What's not to trust?


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes I trust Glenn. I trust him with my life*
> 
> That statement alone is troubling...
> 
> BUT....???  Would you trust him with your kids?
> 
> How about Rush, Ann, Karl...or any clown in the neo con carosel you can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it troubling to you? You see normal people, you know, the ones that dont want to burn down churches because they dont believe, trust others. I know Glenn. His heart is clear. Id trust him with my life and I would trust him with my kids if I had any right now.
> 
> Why wouldnt I? Who should I trust? A psycho like you? I prefer to associate with intelligent, honest people.
Click to expand...


You know Glenn..personaly?  How much time have you spent with Beck one on one in the last year.

Trust me?  No more than I trust you.


----------



## DiveCon

Avatar4321 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes I trust Glenn. I trust him with my life*
> 
> That statement alone is troubling...
> 
> BUT....???  Would you trust him with your kids?
> 
> How about Rush, Ann, Karl...or any clown in the neo con carosel you can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it troubling to you? You see normal people, you know, the ones that dont want to burn down churches because they dont believe, trust others. I know Glenn. His heart is clear. Id trust him with my life and I would trust him with my kids if I had any right now.
> 
> Why wouldnt I? Who should I trust? A psycho like you? I prefer to associate with intelligent, honest people.
Click to expand...

you dont really KNOW Glen Beck well enough to trust him THAT much
he could be completely different in person than he seems on the air
and thats coming from someone that likes him


----------



## Gurdari

midcan5 said:


> The other day I am cleaning up my library and came across Gordon Allport's 'The Nature of Prejudice,' while some of the terms are dated, it is over 50 years old, Glenn Beck can be found on many pages. The narrow minded moralism, the good-bad thinking, the certainty, the groupthink, and externalization that Beck demonstrates is clearly an example of the prejudiced mind/person. He is the personification of the agitator demagogue, a person who does not think deeply but quickly categorizes. Sad person, and sadder still he has a voice on a major TV network.
> 
> For any (conservative) wingnuts with an open mind I suggest. I realize that is an oxymoron.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Nature Of Prejudice: 25th Anniversary Edition: Gordon W. Allport: Books
> 
> 
> 
> TV Blowhard Barks at Iran: Let&rsquo;s Hold CNN Accountable
> The Mad Corporate World of Glenn Beck | CommonDreams.org




G beck is an entertainer... suited to a target market. Anyone who actually analyzed his arguments would find little of substance, and evern less supported. But he is sensational, and emotive and says things that sound like they mean something but often do not. How unremarkable. Real critical thinking and analyses are not concise enough or flamboyant enough to make prime time, oh well.


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> You know Glenn..personaly?  How much time have you spent with Beck one on one in the last year.
> 
> Trust me?  No more than I trust you.



Last year? not much. Havent seen him much since he moved up to Connecticut.


----------



## Avatar4321

DiveCon said:


> you dont really KNOW Glen Beck well enough to trust him THAT much
> he could be completely different in person than he seems on the air
> and thats coming from someone that likes him



He's the same in person.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Beck is a fucking 'tard.  He's an inbred conservative that thinks Bush Jr. was good for this country.


----------



## WorldAHope

Avatar4321 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont really KNOW Glen Beck well enough to trust him THAT much
> he could be completely different in person than he seems on the air
> and thats coming from someone that likes him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the same in person.
Click to expand...

He cries as he tries to convince his friends to collect arms for the imminent war against our own  government ? If you do see him, slap him back to sanity. 
Or ask him which sponsors will he be losing now that police officers from across the nation are calling and writing them, urging them to stop supporting an entertainer who incites violence against public servants. 
Ask him is there is anything he would NOT stoop to do to stay sucking from the FOX money cow.


----------



## DiveCon

WorldAHope said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont really KNOW Glen Beck well enough to trust him THAT much
> he could be completely different in person than he seems on the air
> and thats coming from someone that likes him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the same in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cries as he tries to convince his friends to collect arms for the imminent war against our own  government ? If you do see him, slap him back to sanity.
> Or ask him which sponsors will he be losing now that police officers from across the nation are calling and writing them, urging them to stop supporting an entertainer who incites violence against public servants.
> Ask him is there is anything he would NOT stoop to do to stay sucking from the FOX money cow.
Click to expand...

gee, what about when he was on the CNN money cow?


----------



## Avatar4321

ABikerSailor said:


> Beck is a fucking 'tard.  He's an inbred conservative that thinks Bush Jr. was good for this country.



Yet he is intelligent enough to talk without swearing every other sentence and intelligent enough to actually discuss matters.

Go fig.


----------



## Avatar4321

WorldAHope said:


> He cries as he tries to convince his friends to collect arms for the imminent war against our own  government ? If you do see him, slap him back to sanity.
> Or ask him which sponsors will he be losing now that police officers from across the nation are calling and writing them, urging them to stop supporting an entertainer who incites violence against public servants.
> Ask him is there is anything he would NOT stoop to do to stay sucking from the FOX money cow.



You really need to watch the show more cause your caricature isnt anything like reality.

Encouraging people to speak out doesnt incite violence. Government oppression does. Pieces of trash who lie about others incite violence. Encouraging people to do things to better society dont.

You really need to find some hope. It's sad to see people so bitter and scared.


----------



## Father Time

Avatar4321 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is a fucking 'tard.  He's an inbred conservative that thinks Bush Jr. was good for this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet he is intelligent enough to talk without swearing every
Click to expand...


How is being intelligent and not swearing at all related?


----------



## WillowTree

WorldAHope said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont really KNOW Glen Beck well enough to trust him THAT much
> he could be completely different in person than he seems on the air
> and thats coming from someone that likes him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the same in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cries as he tries to convince his friends to collect arms for the imminent war against our own  government ? If you do see him, slap him back to sanity.
> Or ask him which sponsors will he be losing now that police officers from across the nation are calling and writing them, urging them to stop supporting an entertainer who incites violence against public servants.
> Ask him is there is anything he would NOT stoop to do to stay sucking from the FOX money cow.
Click to expand...






What an idiot!


----------



## immto

Please review this blog post and get me any feedback you many have.  I'm prepared to start a push on this once I have it finished if I feel I'll have enough support.  

Is this really still our Country?


----------



## Bill O'Olberman

Father Time said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is a fucking 'tard.  He's an inbred conservative that thinks Bush Jr. was good for this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet he is intelligent enough to talk without swearing every
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is being intelligent and not swearing at all related?
Click to expand...


Well, profanity is the linguistic crutch of the inarticulate. And one general uses the words one uses to convey a message and how well that message is conveyed as a measure for another's intelligence. 

Of all the right wing talking heads, Glenn Beck is probably the one I hate the least.


----------



## Father Time

Bill O'Olberman said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet he is intelligent enough to talk without swearing every
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is being intelligent and not swearing at all related?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, profanity is the linguistic crutch of the inarticulate. And one general uses the words one uses to convey a message and how well that message is conveyed as a measure for another's intelligence.
> 
> Of all the right wing talking heads, Glenn Beck is probably the one I hate the least.
Click to expand...


That's not always true. Some people are just raised around people who swear a lot and to them the words are nothing special.


----------



## Sinatra

Father Time said:


> Bill O'Olberman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is being intelligent and not swearing at all related?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, profanity is the linguistic crutch of the inarticulate. And one general uses the words one uses to convey a message and how well that message is conveyed as a measure for another's intelligence.
> 
> Of all the right wing talking heads, Glenn Beck is probably the one I hate the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not always true. Some people are just raised around people who swear a lot and to them the words are nothing special.
Click to expand...



Wrong.

Swearing is the haven of the uninformed - a reactive ploy in the face of insecurity.

Now go fuck yourself.


----------



## DiveCon

Sinatra said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill O'Olberman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, profanity is the linguistic crutch of the inarticulate. And one general uses the words one uses to convey a message and how well that message is conveyed as a measure for another's intelligence.
> 
> Of all the right wing talking heads, Glenn Beck is probably the one I hate the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not always true. Some people are just raised around people who swear a lot and to them the words are nothing special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Swearing is the haven of the uninformed - a reactive ploy in the face of insecurity.
> 
> Now go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

 nice sarcasm


----------



## Political Junky

midcan5 said:


> The other day I am cleaning up my library and came across Gordon Allport's 'The Nature of Prejudice,' while some of the terms are dated, it is over 50 years old, Glenn Beck can be found on many pages. The narrow minded moralism, the good-bad thinking, the certainty, the groupthink, and externalization that Beck demonstrates is clearly an example of the prejudiced mind/person. He is the personification of the agitator demagogue, a person who does not think deeply but quickly categorizes. Sad person, and sadder still he has a voice on a major TV network.
> 
> For any (conservative) wingnuts with an open mind I suggest. I realize that is an oxymoron.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Nature Of Prejudice: 25th Anniversary Edition: Gordon W. Allport: Books
> 
> 
> 
> TV Blowhard Barks at Iran: Let&rsquo;s Hold CNN Accountable
> The Mad Corporate World of Glenn Beck | CommonDreams.org


It's amazing to me that anyone falls for his performances. The fake shock, the fake tears ... give me a break.


----------



## Political Junky

Terry said:


> My husband and I watch GB every day.  I like him, passionate, family oriented, and a shit load of common sense.  Common sense cannot be taught at a college, you have it or you don't.


Yes, the conservative drum beat .. higher education is baaad. They teach evolution, poisoning young minds who must be taught to believe in the talking snake theory of creation.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Beck is a fucking liar and a hypocrite.

Anyone remember what he did to Barbara Walters on the train?  He LIED.

When taken to task on the View?

He was meek and apologized.

His show the next day?

He lied again.


----------



## "b0xcar*girl*

Political Junky said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I watch GB every day.  I like him, passionate, family oriented, and a shit load of common sense.  Common sense cannot be taught at a college, you have it or you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the conservative drum beat .. higher education is baaad. They teach evolution, poisoning young minds who must be taught to believe in the talking snake theory of creation.
Click to expand...


I think the point here is not higher education.................instead, it is the observation that common sense is something learned and imparted by experience, and seeking advice. not by reading a text book. 

And also, as a proud conservative, I feel that lo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and behold!!!!!!!!!!!!!! college and higher education are just wonderful. I went to college. And cosmetology school. And my husband (more outspoken than I) is currently in college. So, sorry. Unfortunately, you might be stereotyping. Try again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "b0xcar*girl*

Political Junky said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I am cleaning up my library and came across Gordon Allport's 'The Nature of Prejudice,' while some of the terms are dated, it is over 50 years old, Glenn Beck can be found on many pages. The narrow minded moralism, the good-bad thinking, the certainty, the groupthink, and externalization that Beck demonstrates is clearly an example of the prejudiced mind/person. He is the personification of the agitator demagogue, a person who does not think deeply but quickly categorizes. Sad person, and sadder still he has a voice on a major TV network.
> 
> For any (conservative) wingnuts with an open mind I suggest. I realize that is an oxymoron.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Nature Of Prejudice: 25th Anniversary Edition: Gordon W. Allport: Books
> 
> 
> 
> TV Blowhard Barks at Iran: Let&rsquo;s Hold CNN Accountable
> The Mad Corporate World of Glenn Beck | CommonDreams.org
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to me that anyone falls for his performances. The fake shock, the fake tears ... give me a break.
Click to expand...


Lots of people fake lots of things...................tears, pain, shock, fear, etc.................... So I think that is a lame arguement.

Also, not just conservatives are prejudice......................lots of folks are, and probably will hesitate to admit it.................


----------



## immto

Foxfyre said:


> I'm still on the fence re Glenn Beck.  His scholarship seems to be pretty good, he's funny, he's smart, he's willing to tell it like it is, and that makes him fun to watch or listen to.   But when he gets on one of his screeds about the total destruction of the economy and the demise of the Republic, he sounds a bit extreme.
> 
> He was so stifled (and buried) on CNN, that he didn't really have much chance to be himself.   He hasn't been with Fox all that long, so I'll just keep tuning in once in awhile and enjoy his guest appearances on some of the other shows.   He'll either win me over or he won't.
> 
> (P.S.  Libertarians, especially the more conservative ones, aren't opposed to necessary laws to prevent our doing violence to each other.  Libertarianism isn't synonymous with anarchy.)



I think Glenn is just right.  He seems extreme maybe but only if your the kind of person who hasn't really stoped to see how bad it could get.  I think he's just being realistic.


----------



## immto

ABikerSailor said:


> You people actually trust Beck?
> 
> What is there to trust about a failed Christian turned Mormon who is currently an alcoholic on a dry bender?



He's an alcoholic who's staying commited to not drinking, just like any alchoholic who is in recovery.


----------



## ABikerSailor

immto said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people actually trust Beck?
> 
> What is there to trust about a failed Christian turned Mormon who is currently an alcoholic on a dry bender?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an alcoholic who's staying commited to not drinking, just like any alchoholic who is in recovery.
Click to expand...


Staying committed?  Ever heard of a "dry drunk"?  Go to an AA meeting sometime and ask them about it.

Beck is a dry drunk, which means he's still got the behaviors that caused him to drink, but he's not drinking, he's taking it out on everyone else.

He lies quite a bit too.


----------



## Otter_Creek

Just the fact that recycled cabinboy dislikes him is reason enough for me to start watching Beck.


----------



## Foxfyre

Otter_Creek said:


> Just the fact that recycled cabinboy dislikes him is reason enough for me to start watching Beck.



There are other reasons to tune in now and then.  He is always entertaining--he doesn't run a dull show.  I certainly don't always agree with him, but he rarely fails to make me laugh at least once and he usually is able to teach at least one new thing his listeners probably didn't know before.  He also usually raises at least one issue sufficiently provocative to send folks scurrying to research it.  Sometimes I find he doesn't have it exactly right.   Usually he does though.

I can say with a great deal of confidence that those commenting unkindly about his personal life don't have a clue what they are talking about.


----------



## washingtonshirt

Glenn Beck is the man!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I find Glenn Beck to be very entertaining.  I'm also a fan of conspiracy theories sometimes so that might explain why i think that.

You have to take some of what he says with a grain of salt though.

I'm just glad to see someone on FOX news with an opinion show that bashes Democrats AND Republicans equally. 

"The one Thing" is Glenn hates ALL the politicians just like me, so I have a soft spot there .


----------



## ABikerSailor

Otter_Creek said:


> Just the fact that recycled cabinboy dislikes him is reason enough for me to start watching Beck.



Well......it's a free country, but, for a n00b such as yourself to utilize such a shitty reason to get a lobotomy, well........kinda points to the insane amount of stupidity that you've got.

Did your parents have any children that lived?


----------



## DiveCon

ABikerSailor said:


> Otter_Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the fact that recycled cabinboy dislikes him is reason enough for me to start watching Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well......it's a free country, but, for a n00b such as yourself to utilize such a shitty reason to get a lobotomy, well........kinda points to the insane amount of stupidity that you've got.
> 
> Did your parents have any children that lived?
Click to expand...

n00b?
he's been here 2 years longer than you


----------



## Harry Dresden

midcan5 said:


> The other day I am cleaning up my library and came across Gordon Allport's 'The Nature of Prejudice,' while some of the terms are dated, it is over 50 years old, Glenn Beck can be found on many pages. The narrow minded moralism, the good-bad thinking, the certainty, the groupthink, and externalization that Beck demonstrates is clearly an example of the prejudiced mind/person. He is the personification of the agitator demagogue, a person who does not think deeply but quickly categorizes. Sad person, and sadder still he has a voice on a major TV network.
> 
> For any (conservative) wingnuts with an open mind I suggest. I realize that is an oxymoron.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Nature Of Prejudice: 25th Anniversary Edition: Gordon W. Allport: Books
> 
> 
> 
> TV Blowhard Barks at Iran: Let&rsquo;s Hold CNN Accountable
> The Mad Corporate World of Glenn Beck | CommonDreams.org



yea lets all read what you think is a great mind opening book.....then we can all be as close minded as you are....more Neo-leftist BULLSHIT from Midcant...


----------



## Foxfyre

It has been my experience that those who hold an opinion about somebody as negative as this: 

"Glenn Beck can be found on many pages. The narrow minded moralism, the good-bad thinking, the certainty, the groupthink, and externalization that Beck demonstrates is clearly an example of the prejudiced mind/person"

is almost always an example of somebody who has been influenced by leftwing groupthink such as is found on various left leaning internet sites, but who has never listened to the show enough himself to grasp the flavor or content of it. If that were not true, I think much different imagery would have been used to criticize Glenn Beck.


----------



## ABikerSailor

DiveCon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otter_Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the fact that recycled cabinboy dislikes him is reason enough for me to start watching Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well......it's a free country, but, for a n00b such as yourself to utilize such a shitty reason to get a lobotomy, well........kinda points to the insane amount of stupidity that you've got.
> 
> Did your parents have any children that lived?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> n00b?
> he's been here 2 years longer than you
Click to expand...


Apparently, they are a n00b to thinking.............


----------



## Harry Dresden

ABikerSailor said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well......it's a free country, but, for a n00b such as yourself to utilize such a shitty reason to get a lobotomy, well........kinda points to the insane amount of stupidity that you've got.
> 
> Did your parents have any children that lived?
> 
> 
> 
> n00b?
> he's been here 2 years longer than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, they are a n00b to thinking.............
Click to expand...


good save ABS....


----------



## ABikerSailor

Foxfyre said:


> It has been my experience that those who hold an opinion about somebody as negative as this:
> 
> "Glenn Beck can be found on many pages. The narrow minded moralism, the good-bad thinking, the certainty, the groupthink, and externalization that Beck demonstrates is clearly an example of the prejudiced mind/person"
> 
> is almost always an example of somebody who has been influenced by leftwing groupthink such as is found on various left leaning internet sites, but who has never listened to the show enough himself to grasp the flavor or content of it. If that were not true, I think much different imagery would have been used to criticize Glenn Beck.



You know, I watched this lying dirtbag when he first surfaced on CNN.  I watched his show for a while, but, when I figured out that he didn't have a clue and used nothing but rhetoric and spin for his bullshit, I quit watching.

Now?  I tune in to FAUX Noise when his show is on if I feel like kicking something.  Kinda cathartic to yell at the tv whenever I catch him lying or bullshitting others (which is often).


----------



## WillowTree

ABikerSailor said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been my experience that those who hold an opinion about somebody as negative as this:
> 
> "Glenn Beck can be found on many pages. The narrow minded moralism, the good-bad thinking, the certainty, the groupthink, and externalization that Beck demonstrates is clearly an example of the prejudiced mind/person"
> 
> is almost always an example of somebody who has been influenced by leftwing groupthink such as is found on various left leaning internet sites, but who has never listened to the show enough himself to grasp the flavor or content of it. If that were not true, I think much different imagery would have been used to criticize Glenn Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I watched this lying dirtbag when he first surfaced on CNN.  I watched his show for a while, but, when I figured out that he didn't have a clue and used nothing but rhetoric and spin for his bullshit, I quit watching.
> 
> Now?  I tune in to FAUX Noise when his show is on if I feel like kicking something.  Kinda cathartic to yell at the tv whenever I catch him lying or bullshitting others (which is often).
Click to expand...








clueless people seldom have a clue to other people having a clue.. so kick away,, good therapy for dipshit haters on the left.


----------



## Full-Auto

WillowTree said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been my experience that those who hold an opinion about somebody as negative as this:
> 
> "Glenn Beck can be found on many pages. The narrow minded moralism, the good-bad thinking, the certainty, the groupthink, and externalization that Beck demonstrates is clearly an example of the prejudiced mind/person"
> 
> is almost always an example of somebody who has been influenced by leftwing groupthink such as is found on various left leaning internet sites, but who has never listened to the show enough himself to grasp the flavor or content of it. If that were not true, I think much different imagery would have been used to criticize Glenn Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I watched this lying dirtbag when he first surfaced on CNN.  I watched his show for a while, but, when I figured out that he didn't have a clue and used nothing but rhetoric and spin for his bullshit, I quit watching.
> 
> Now?  I tune in to FAUX Noise when his show is on if I feel like kicking something.  Kinda cathartic to yell at the tv whenever I catch him lying or bullshitting others (which is often).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clueless people seldom have a clue to other people having a clue.. so kick away,, good therapy for dipshit haters on the left.
Click to expand...


I just listened to him the other day. While the sarcasm was thick, the rethoric heated.

His message was spot on.


----------



## DiveCon

Full-Auto said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I watched this lying dirtbag when he first surfaced on CNN.  I watched his show for a while, but, when I figured out that he didn't have a clue and used nothing but rhetoric and spin for his bullshit, I quit watching.
> 
> Now?  I tune in to FAUX Noise when his show is on if I feel like kicking something.  Kinda cathartic to yell at the tv whenever I catch him lying or bullshitting others (which is often).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clueless people seldom have a clue to other people having a clue.. so kick away,, good therapy for dipshit haters on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just listened to him the other day. While the sarcasm was thick, the rethoric heated.
> 
> His message was spot on.
Click to expand...

Beck is quite sarcastic
but hes usually spot on


----------



## AnCo

DiveCon said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> clueless people seldom have a clue to other people having a clue.. so kick away,, good therapy for dipshit haters on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just listened to him the other day. While the sarcasm was thick, the rethoric heated.
> 
> His message was spot on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beck is quite sarcastic
> but hes usually spot on
Click to expand...


There are many problems that Glenn Beck has, I personally think he is ridiculous, but his main problem is with himself. He seems to discredit himself a lot. He is his own biggest enemy. He's a goldfish swimming in his own bowl.


----------



## DiveCon

AnCo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just listened to him the other day. While the sarcasm was thick, the rethoric heated.
> 
> His message was spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is quite sarcastic
> but hes usually spot on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many problems that Glenn Beck has, I personally think he is ridiculous, but his main problem is with himself. He seems to discredit himself a lot. He is his own biggest enemy. He's a goldfish swimming in his own bowl.
Click to expand...

thanks for your partisan input


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Michael Moore and Glenn Beck should do a show together.  From the descriptions I've read of Beck in here the two of them are like peas in a pod.

I dont think either one can top the idiocracy of Al Gore though.


----------



## AnCo

DiveCon said:


> AnCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is quite sarcastic
> but hes usually spot on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many problems that Glenn Beck has, I personally think he is ridiculous, but his main problem is with himself. He seems to discredit himself a lot. He is his own biggest enemy. He's a goldfish swimming in his own bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your partisan input
Click to expand...


No man you have it wrong, It wasn't meant to be partisan. If you (the commentator) want to be taken seriously don't discredit yourself. That's just a rule, no matter what "side" you are on.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

i'm not following the logic in the last post....can you dumb it down a lil for me


----------



## DiveCon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> i'm not following the logic in the last post....can you dumb it down a lil for me


i dont think there WAS logic in that post

so dont feel bad


----------



## Avatar4321

Full-Auto said:


> I just listened to him the other day. While the sarcasm was thick, the rethoric heated.
> 
> His message was spot on.



I think its the sarcasm that makes his points so well


----------



## Avatar4321

AnCo said:


> No man you have it wrong, It wasn't meant to be partisan. If you (the commentator) want to be taken seriously don't discredit yourself. That's just a rule, no matter what "side" you are on.



I actually like it when the guy trying to persuade me realizes he is simply a man and flawed like everyone else. I dont think it discredits him at all. In fact, Im willing to bet there are about 6 billion people who can relate to being human.


----------



## Avatar4321

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> i'm not following the logic in the last post....can you dumb it down a lil for me



It means the commentator has to be more than human before AnCo will take him seriously. Being humble and admitting one's flaws apparently undermines one's credibility.

Quite frankly, I like having honest people share their points of view. And one thing I know about Glen, he is honest. You might think he is a lunatic, but he is telling you what he honestly thinks.


----------



## Paul Itical

Glenn Beck is pretty high strung. He needs to kick back on the m&m's.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Not only is Beck high strung, but he's a liar and an idiot as well.

He lied on his show (just before appearing on the View), about Barbara and Whoopi.  He then apologized on the show, but, the following day (on his show), stated the same fucking lie he'd just apologized for.

Nope.......Beck is an idiot in search of a village.


----------



## Paul Itical

ABikerSailor said:


> Not only is Beck high strung, but he's a liar and an idiot as well.
> 
> He lied on his show (just before appearing on the View), about Barbara and Whoopi.  He then apologized on the show, but, the following day (on his show), stated the same fucking lie he'd just apologized for.
> 
> Nope.......Beck is an idiot in search of a village.



Is that the one about where they were sitting on the train? Who gives a fuck about where they were actually sitting? It was a non-issue and didn't matter if it were a lie or not. It affected noone.


----------



## Foxfyre

Wow.  Such vitriol and insults directed at a talkshow host usually means that talkshow host is extremely popular, has high ratings, and is hitting a lot of liberal nerves.  Those who condemn in such strident terms usually can't beat the guy on his point of view, so they attack him on any issue which they can nitpick.  I wonder how many of them condemn their heroes, say President Obama, and call him a "f*ing liar" when he misspeaks, or gets something wrong, or puts incorrect information out there?

They actually recently elected one of those who did a whole lot of that on purpose to the U.S. Senate:






But of course no double standard is applied in criticism of national figures.  Naw.  None.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Paul Itical said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is Beck high strung, but he's a liar and an idiot as well.
> 
> He lied on his show (just before appearing on the View), about Barbara and Whoopi.  He then apologized on the show, but, the following day (on his show), stated the same fucking lie he'd just apologized for.
> 
> Nope.......Beck is an idiot in search of a village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one about where they were sitting on the train? Who gives a fuck about where they were actually sitting? It was a non-issue and didn't matter if it were a lie or not. It affected noone.
Click to expand...


No.......the isue isn't about who sat where, the issue is that he used their names, and modified (actually, exaggerated to the point of making it a lie) the story as it truly happened.

When caught, he apologized and was civil.

Next day?  He was STATING THAT HE'D NEVER APOLOGIZED ON THE VIEW!

How the fuck can you trust some douchebag like that?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

DiveCon said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not following the logic in the last post....can you dumb it down a lil for me
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think there WAS logic in that post
> 
> so dont feel bad
Click to expand...


I guess no one could find/define the logic for me


----------



## ggm@prodigy.net

Glenn's recent discussion yesterday on TV about the American Indians really has me worried. I'm afraid that it is the usual Mormon introduction to proselytizing about their religion. What a disappointment it will be if this is true. If so, he is going to lose me and hundreds of thousands of other fans. To all of you Christians out there who believe that Jesus WAS and IS the Lord and who believe the bible that there are no new prophets who came after him, beware. The devil is very cunning.


----------



## newpolitics

Beck isn't just an idiot, he's also kind of an asshole for being so irresponsible about spitting just crap to the general public who is already dumb enough and he knows feeds on everything he puts out there. This is not because it's good or even correct, but because people need something to believe in, someone to follow. Politics gives them purpose, and their beliefs take on a whole new meaning. Beck feeds these beliefs, and makes people more and more ignorant, intolerant, and hateful. The worst part is, it isn't doing anything to make our world a better place, because, at this point in history, it isn't just about the US, it's about the world now, about EVERYBODY, but people have fucking forgotten that or dont' realize it, and it's silly. People only think of America because they only think of themselves, and see their country as an extension of themselves. They don't really care about anybody else. They just want to hear someone talk who will beef up their beliefs. They don't REALLY care about the country. Children...


----------



## ABikerSailor

ggm@prodigy.net said:


> Glenn's recent discussion yesterday on TV about the American Indians really has me worried. I'm afraid that it is the usual Mormon introduction to proselytizing about their religion. What a disappointment it will be if this is true. If so, he is going to lose me and hundreds of thousands of other fans. To all of you Christians out there who believe that Jesus WAS and IS the Lord and who believe the bible that there are no new prophets who came after him, beware. The devil is very cunning.



Interestingly enough, Rush Limbaugh has declared himself to be a messiah.

Glen Beck is getting VERY close to declaring the same thing.....

Yep, beware of false prophets with large soapboxes.


----------



## DiveCon

ABikerSailor said:


> ggm@prodigy.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn's recent discussion yesterday on TV about the American Indians really has me worried. I'm afraid that it is the usual Mormon introduction to proselytizing about their religion. What a disappointment it will be if this is true. If so, he is going to lose me and hundreds of thousands of other fans. To all of you Christians out there who believe that Jesus WAS and IS the Lord and who believe the bible that there are no new prophets who came after him, beware. The devil is very cunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough,* Rush Limbaugh has declared himself to be a messiah.*
> 
> Glen Beck is getting VERY close to declaring the same thing.....
> 
> Yep, beware of false prophets with large soapboxes.
Click to expand...

this is new, where has he done this?


----------



## Avatar4321

DiveCon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ggm@prodigy.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn's recent discussion yesterday on TV about the American Indians really has me worried. I'm afraid that it is the usual Mormon introduction to proselytizing about their religion. What a disappointment it will be if this is true. If so, he is going to lose me and hundreds of thousands of other fans. To all of you Christians out there who believe that Jesus WAS and IS the Lord and who believe the bible that there are no new prophets who came after him, beware. The devil is very cunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough,* Rush Limbaugh has declared himself to be a messiah.*
> 
> Glen Beck is getting VERY close to declaring the same thing.....
> 
> Yep, beware of false prophets with large soapboxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is new, where has he done this?
Click to expand...


Same place Glenn did. In ABS's mind.


----------



## ABikerSailor

DiveCon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ggm@prodigy.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn's recent discussion yesterday on TV about the American Indians really has me worried. I'm afraid that it is the usual Mormon introduction to proselytizing about their religion. What a disappointment it will be if this is true. If so, he is going to lose me and hundreds of thousands of other fans. To all of you Christians out there who believe that Jesus WAS and IS the Lord and who believe the bible that there are no new prophets who came after him, beware. The devil is very cunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough,* Rush Limbaugh has declared himself to be a messiah.*
> 
> Glen Beck is getting VERY close to declaring the same thing.....
> 
> Yep, beware of false prophets with large soapboxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is new, where has he done this?
Click to expand...


When he was on his show last week declaring this 28 August rally at the Lincoln Memorial "historic" and "almost Biblical".

I didn't say he declared himself a messiah, I said he's close to doing it.

However, Rush Limp Idiot has done so already.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I say on the air all time, "if you take what I say as gospel, you&#8217;re an idiot."

I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore...I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it,...No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong? I stopped wearing my What Would Jesus &#8212; band &#8212; Do, and I've lost all sense of right and wrong now. I used to be able to say, 'Yeah, I'd kill Michael Moore,' and then I'd see the little band: What Would Jesus Do? And then I'd realize, 'Oh, you wouldn't kill Michael Moore. Or at least you wouldn't choke him to death.' And you know, well, I'm not sure.

Glenn Beck


----------



## DiveCon

ABikerSailor said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough,* Rush Limbaugh has declared himself to be a messiah.*
> 
> Glen Beck is getting VERY close to declaring the same thing.....
> 
> Yep, beware of false prophets with large soapboxes.
> 
> 
> 
> this is new, where has he done this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he was on his show last week declaring this 28 August rally at the Lincoln Memorial "historic" and "almost Biblical".
> 
> I didn't say he declared himself a messiah, I said he's close to doing it.
> 
> However, Rush Limp Idiot* has done so already*.
Click to expand...

got some uh, PROOF?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Rush Limbaugh is constantly whining and complaining that liberal Americans, who support President Barack Obama, are  treating him as though he were the Second Coming of Christ. I say, "Poppycock!"

Limbaugh is just jealous, to the point of insanity, because he, himself, harbors a "messiah complex".   How does Limbaugh deal with almost all of his shortcomings, weaknesses, and skeletons in the closet, he projects them on to his opponents. Here's a little sample of Limbaugh's use of psychological projection to deal with his own obsessive messiah complex. 

Rush Limbaugh's Bizarre Objectivist Atheist Messiah Complex - The Illuminator - Open Salon


----------



## Foxfyre

Well, Divecon, here's the proof.  Rush often does tongue-in-cheek exaggerations and spoofs in his monologues and jokes about the many wierd and derogatory and extremist ways people describe him and mischaracterize what he says about this or that.

So when he was doing a Bobby Jindal promo in September, 2009, he quipped this as he was starting his monologue:

"Sep 14, 2009 ... I am Rush *GOP Messiah* Limbaugh, & I want Obama and our country to FAIL! Liberals who criticize Bush during his admin are anti-American, ..."

And people who dislike Rush pick a word or phrase like that out of context need nothing more than that single short phrase to illustrate what a terrible person or idiot he is.  They don't  report what he goes on to say or that he completely contradicts the phrase he used to demonstrate absurdity with absurdity.  It's just the only way, however dishonest, some can think of to bash people that get under their skin I guess.

And they do it to people like Glenn Beck, et al, too of course.


----------



## DiveCon

Sky Dancer said:


> Rush Limbaugh is constantly whining and complaining that liberal Americans, who support President Barack Obama, are  treating him as though he were the Second Coming of Christ. I say, "Poppycock!"
> 
> Limbaugh is just jealous, to the point of insanity, because he, himself, harbors a "messiah complex".   How does Limbaugh deal with almost all of his shortcomings, weaknesses, and skeletons in the closet, he projects them on to his opponents. Here's a little sample of Limbaugh's use of psychological projection to deal with his own obsessive messiah complex.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's Bizarre Objectivist Atheist Messiah Complex - The Illuminator - Open Salon


thats not HIM claiming it
thats someone else claim it


----------



## DiveCon

Foxfyre said:


> Well, Divecon, here's the proof.  Rush often does tongue-in-cheek exaggerations and spoofs in his monologues and jokes about the many wierd and derogatory and extremist ways people describe him and mischaracterize what he says about this or that.
> 
> So when he was doing a Bobby Jindal promo in September, 2009, he quipped this as he was starting his monologue:
> 
> "Sep 14, 2009 ... I am Rush *GOP Messiah* Limbaugh, & I want Obama and our country to FAIL! Liberals who criticize Bush during his admin are anti-American, ..."
> 
> And people who dislike Rush pick a word or phrase like that out of context need nothing more than that single short phrase to illustrate what a terrible person or idiot he is.  They don't  report what he goes on to say or that he completely contradicts the phrase he used to demonstrate absurdity with absurdity.  It's just the only way, however dishonest, some can think of to bash people that get under their skin I guess.
> 
> And they do it to people like Glenn Beck, et al, too of course.


LOL
tongue in cheek claiming to be the "GOP Messiah" is not claiming to be "THE Messiah"

but if thats what they got then ok
i guess he DID say it


----------



## Sky Dancer

'A liberal evangelical has said that conservatives choose me over Jesus.   This guy can't be an evangelical.  I mean, it says here he's an evangelical.  But every evangelical that I've ever heard on radio or TV does not say "Jesus." He says, "Jeeeee-SUS!" and "God-duh."  You don't just say "Jesus."  " Jeeeee-SUS!"

Rush Limbaugh


----------



## Foxfyre

DiveCon said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh is constantly whining and complaining that liberal Americans, who support President Barack Obama, are  treating him as though he were the Second Coming of Christ. I say, "Poppycock!"
> 
> Limbaugh is just jealous, to the point of insanity, because he, himself, harbors a "messiah complex".   How does Limbaugh deal with almost all of his shortcomings, weaknesses, and skeletons in the closet, he projects them on to his opponents. Here's a little sample of Limbaugh's use of psychological projection to deal with his own obsessive messiah complex.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's Bizarre Objectivist Atheist Messiah Complex - The Illuminator - Open Salon
> 
> 
> 
> thats not HIM claiming it
> thats someone else claim it
Click to expand...


A distinction lost on Rush bashers of course.   As in my immediately previous post, Rush (or Coulter or Hannity or Ingraham or Beck or pick almost any conservative commentator) all have large broadbased forums to express opinions and concepts.  Those who dislike or disapprove of them will say they are hateful or call people names or use slurs or tell lies.   But ask any of the critics to cite examples in their full context and content and none can or will do it.   Nor are they likely to acknowledge an apology or retraction if one of the conservatives does get something wrong.

They don't do the same to their own heroes of course who all are usually sanitized and forgiveable no matter what they say or do.


----------



## DiveCon

Sky Dancer said:


> 'A liberal evangelical has said that conservatives choose me over Jesus.   This guy can't be an evangelical.  I mean, it says here he's an evangelical.  But every evangelical that I've ever heard on radio or TV does not say "Jesus." He says, "Jeeeee-SUS!" and "God-duh."  You don't just say "Jesus."  " Jeeeee-SUS!"
> 
> Rush Limbaugh


he was talking about what someone else said about him and being sarcastic
LOL


----------



## Sky Dancer

Liberal Evangelical: Conservatives Choose Limbaugh Over Jesus


----------



## Foxfyre

DiveCon said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'A liberal evangelical has said that conservatives choose me over Jesus.   This guy can't be an evangelical.  I mean, it says here he's an evangelical.  But every evangelical that I've ever heard on radio or TV does not say "Jesus." He says, "Jeeeee-SUS!" and "God-duh."  You don't just say "Jesus."  " Jeeeee-SUS!"
> 
> Rush Limbaugh
> 
> 
> 
> he was talking about what someone else said about him and being sarcastic
> LOL
Click to expand...


And I doubt seriously that she would be able to put that phrase into its full context either.  Almost none of those who like to bash Rush and use 'proof texting' like that to condemn him are able to put the phrase into context.  But of course it isn't mean spirited to do that to a conservative.  Only if it is done to a liberal.


----------



## DiveCon

Sky Dancer said:


> Liberal Evangelical: Conservatives Choose Limbaugh Over Jesus


that doesnt change anything
LOL


----------



## Sky Dancer

Is it true?


----------



## DiveCon

Sky Dancer said:


> Is it true?


is what true?

and i assume you are asking me even though you didnt quote me


----------



## Sky Dancer

DiveCon said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> is what true?
> 
> and i assume you are asking me even though you didnt quote me
Click to expand...


I'm asking a rhetorical question.  From listening to Rush talk about how President Obama has a "Messiah Complex", I've realized that Rush is the one with this problem.  Everything that came out of his mouth was "I predicted this", just generally self loving himself.  He seems to think that he is God.


----------



## Foxfyre

Oh for heaven's sake Sky.  You linked it.  Rush is commenting on and pointing out dishonesty in somebody else's interview.  Read what is in your own link:



> CIZIK:  It damaged it because it became perceived by millions and millions of Americans as captive to a conservative ideology, not captive to Jesus or the Gospel but captive to an ideology that, uh, has departed from -- in so many ways from -- historic evangelicalism.  We're trying to say, "We're for these things," and among those is you see, uh, this, uh, command to -- first and foremost in everything -- follow Jesus. Not the Republican Party or Rush Limbaugh or anybody else, but to follow what the Gospel says.
> 
> RUSH:  This guy can't be an evangelical.  I mean, it says here he's an evangelical.  But every evangelical that I've ever heard on radio or TV does not say "Jesus." He says, "Jeeeee-SUS!" and "God-duh."  You don't just say "Jesus."  " Jeeeee-SUS!"  So then Richard Cizik and the host had this exchange...
> 
> GROSS: (whispering) You mentioned the Republican Party and Rush Limbow. (sick)  Do you think that some of the positions that evangelicals have been taking politically are to keep that alliance with the Republican Party and with powerful people with microphones like Rush Limbow?
> 
> CIZIK:  Oh, of course!  In other words, there are strong forces within evangelicalism against change.
> 
> RUSH:  Well, this is a bunch of gobbledygook.  There are "a bunch of forces within evangelicalism that are against change."  Does this mean that I am more popular than The Beatles?  Well, I'm just asking a question.  More popular than John Lennon? Ooh!  Ooo!  Did you notice the NPR babe? (whispering) "Uh, you mentioned, uh, the Republican Party and Rush Limbow.  Do you think, uh, that some of the positions that evangelicals been taken politically are to keep that alliance with the Republican Party with powerful people with microphones like Rush Limbow?"  (laughing)



We're always at a disadvantage to get the full context from a Rush transcript though because we can't get the voice inflections and exaggerated tone that he uses to illustrate absurdity with absurdity.  I don't have a membership to the paid part of his website, so I can't snag the video.   But Rush in no way is saying what you seem to be saying he said.


----------



## DiveCon

Sky Dancer said:


> Rush has twice referred to President Obama as a 'spade', a racial slur.


got a link for those, or even one?


----------



## Sky Dancer

I posted what Rush said.  That's what I'll do from now on.  His words only.


----------



## Sky Dancer

DiveCon said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has twice referred to President Obama as a 'spade', a racial slur.
> 
> 
> 
> got a link for those, or even one?
Click to expand...


I looked into it further and it was references to spadework.  The heading was misleading.  Rush didn't call the President a spade.

That's why I deleted the post.


----------



## DiveCon

Sky Dancer said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has twice referred to President Obama as a 'spade', a racial slur.
> 
> 
> 
> got a link for those, or even one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked into it further and it was references to spadework.  The heading was misleading.  Rush didn't call the President a spade.
> 
> That's why I deleted the post.
Click to expand...

ah, i didnt think that had happened
the media would have gone apeshit all over had he done so


----------



## On your sde

I admire anyone who is willing to put themselves out there for all the world to critique. I believe honesty is soon to be a thing of the past. To many fear the consequences. I am proud that Mr. Beck is not one of them. If we do our homework, as he suggest, then we have access to the same information. Then, at least, we can make an informed choice about what to believe. CONTINUE ON MY GOOD MAN....


----------



## NYcarbineer

Sky Dancer said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> is what true?
> 
> and i assume you are asking me even though you didnt quote me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking a rhetorical question.  From listening to Rush talk about how President Obama has a "Messiah Complex", I've realized that Rush is the one with this problem.  Everything that came out of his mouth was "I predicted this", just generally self loving himself.  He seems to think that he is God.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the 'Talent on loan from God' guy pointing at someone else as having a Messiah complex.  too funny


----------



## Avatar4321

NYcarbineer said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> is what true?
> 
> and i assume you are asking me even though you didnt quote me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking a rhetorical question.  From listening to Rush talk about how President Obama has a "Messiah Complex", I've realized that Rush is the one with this problem.  Everything that came out of his mouth was "I predicted this", just generally self loving himself.  He seems to think that he is God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the 'Talent on loan from God' guy pointing at someone else as having a Messiah complex.  too funny
Click to expand...


Everyone's talent is a gift from God. 

How is that a Messiah complex?


----------



## FlyingReganite

wimpy77 said:


> anybody who watches beck is as crazy as he is. that guy is a complete dumbass, the only person i watch on fox news atm is o'reilly.



Let me guess, big fan of MSNBC, right?


----------



## jimbetty123

here is bio of glen beck

Glenn Lee Beck (born February 10, 1964) is an American conservative[4] radio and television host, political commentator, author, and entrepreneur. He is the host of The Glenn Beck Program, a nationally syndicated talk-radio show that airs throughout the United States on Premiere Radio Networks; He is also the host of a self-titled cable-news show on Fox News Channel. As an author, Beck has had six New York Times-bestselling books, with five debuting at #1.[1] Beck is also the founder and CEO of Mercury Radio Arts, a multi-media production company through which he produces content for radio, television, publishing, the stage, and the Internet.
Beck was born in Everett, Washington and raised as a Roman Catholic. He obtained his first broadcast job as a disc-jockey for his hometown radio station at the age of 13 after winning a contest. When his mother died, Beck moved to Bellingham, where he attended high school. After graduation, he worked at radio stations in Provo, Utah, Washington D.C. and New Haven, Connecticut. Along the way, Beck married and divorced his first wife. He also struggled with drug and alcohol abuse, and went through recovery in the mid 1990s. After marrying his second wife Tania in 1999, the couple converted to Mormonism.
Beck's array of media outlets have brought him wealth and popularity, along with recurring controversy and criticism. His supporters praise him as a constitutional stalwart defending traditional American values from secular progressivism,[5] while his critics contend he promotes conspiracy theories and employs incendiary rhetoric for ratings


----------



## Rozman

Truthmatters said:


> More nutbags for the right to follow blindly , just great.
> 
> The man is a loser.



People should only watch the greats of our time.....the true giants of Media.

Chris Mathews
Ed Schultz
Keith Olberman.
Rachel Maddow

Wait,I'm being told people do watch these folks.....about 22 of you every night....


----------



## NYcarbineer

Avatar4321 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking a rhetorical question.  From listening to Rush talk about how President Obama has a "Messiah Complex", I've realized that Rush is the one with this problem.  Everything that came out of his mouth was "I predicted this", just generally self loving himself.  He seems to think that he is God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the 'Talent on loan from God' guy pointing at someone else as having a Messiah complex.  too funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone's talent is a gift from God.
> 
> How is that a Messiah complex?
Click to expand...


So a brilliant con artist has God to thank for his talent?


----------

